# Rift auf buffed unterrepräsentiert?



## Z'enith (16. Februar 2012)

Moin!


Wollte mal fragen, warum es auf buffed allerlei infos zu allen MMOs gibt, allerdings nicht zu RIFT, das aufgrund einer anscheinend grösseren abwanderung von SWTOR enormen Zuwachs erhält - Beispiel Brutwacht (mein Server) ^^.


Ich verstehe durchaus, das auf dieser Website alle MMOs in den augenschein genommen werden, die interesse hervorrufen, aber da scheint dieses wohl durch den raster zu fallen. 

Sollte dies auf zu wenig Interesse der Community zurückzuführen sein, bin ich der erste der hier abdankt, aber so gering kann das wohl nicht sein, siehe den letzten pacht (inkl. neuer master ini, event, chronik, markensystem, ebeneinstellung etc...)
Nichts davon in der buffed.show, etc...nicht mal ein artikel...

ohne den redakteuren hier etwas vorwerfen zu wollen, aber manchmal scheint die berichterstattung doch schon etwas unverteilt... (wow - mittlerweile [aufgrund gemilderdetem interesses] 50%. SWTOR [aufgrund ev. eigenem fantums - sry, persönlicher angriff an manche )] 40% und der rest an andere mmos - kann sich jeder ausrechnen)


nun ja - alle hatern kann ich sagen - RIFT is wohlauf, unser server scheint populationsmässig obenauf, wir bekommen aus der gilde alle 20er raids zusammen - und sind auch noch nicht durch, was uns natürlich auch dementsprechend anspornt!


LG und würde mir wünschen, auch hier demnächst mal wieder mehr zu "meinem" Spiel zu lesen!



In diesem sinne,
haut rein


LG


----------



## Kronis (16. Februar 2012)

Also wenn es etwas zu berichten gibt dann kann man das hier auf Buffed eigentlich immer nachlesen.
Ich glaube mal gelesen zu haben das Buffed irgendwie nach Klickzahlen auswertet was die Leute gerade so interessiert !


----------



## Lopuslavite (16. Februar 2012)

Z schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> 
> Wollte mal fragen, warum es auf buffed allerlei infos zu allen MMOs gibt, allerdings nicht zu RIFT, *das aufgrund einer anscheinend grösseren abwanderung von SWTOR enormen Zuwachs erhält* - Beispiel Brutwacht (mein Server) ^^.



Oh mann schon wieder ein Hater ???

Hört das nie auf? Kannst du die "größere" abwanderung mit irgend welchen Zahlen belegen??

Wartet erst mal ab wenn der Launch im rest der Welt folgt wie Australien usw !

Gerade zum Anfang von RIFT hatte Buffed ständig Berichte gebracht!!und auch danach zu jeder Erweiterung usw usw.

Im Momment ist einfach SWTOR für Buffed das Thema über das sie viel schreiben !

Darüber scheint die Comm einfach genug wisen zu wollen.


----------



## Tirima (16. Februar 2012)

Ich hätte mit der Aussage, dass es eine Milchmädchenrechnung gäbe welche so etwas zeigt, kein Problem, wenn sie sachlich und einleuchtend auch gezeigt werden würde. So in den Rum gestellt wirkt es, als ob mit der Mathematik etwas gezeigt werden will (und die Mathematik lügt nie, nur die Interpretation), was dann aber doch nicht gezeigt wird. Als ob gesagt wird:

Ankläger: "Das hier ist der Beweis welcher den ganzen Fall klärt."

Richter: "Und wo ist der? Zeigen sie her."

Ankläger: "Der ist Zuhause in meiner Schreibtischlade."

Richter: "Na dann holen sie ihn doch her und lösen sie auf."

Ankläger: "Geht nicht, ich bin zu faul."



Ich kann mit Zahlen umgehen und sie verstehen wie kaum jemand anders in meinem Semesterzug. Wenn es so eine Rechnung gibt dann zeig sie her und lass sie mich selbst überzeugen bzw. auf die Richtigkeit der Annahmen und Durchführungen prüfen.



@Lopuslavite:
Hier geht es nun nicht um Star Wars. Lasst uns beim Thema bleiben.


@Topic:
Im Buffedcast haben sie angekündigt, dass in nächster Zeit etwas kommt.


----------



## Firun (16. Februar 2012)

Soweit ich weis sind Angebot und Nachfrage immer ein weni ausschlaggebend was die News angeht.
Aber wenn ich so in den News Bereich von Rift sehe finde ich ihn eigentlich gut gefülkt.

Aber in diese kerbe könnte ich jetzt auch schlagen und sagen das es über Star Trek Online viel zu wenig News gibt obwohl das Spiel wirklich sehr gut besucht ist, besonders seit der Umstellung auf F2P.


----------



## zampata (16. Februar 2012)

Bleiben wir mal rein bei den Zahlen

http://www.buffed.de/Rift-PC-231664/
Die News haben so "um" die 184 ° (sind wohl clicks?) Seien wir großzügig und sagen im Schnitt 190°

http://www.buffed.de/SWTOR-Star-Wars-The-Old-Republic-PC-218697/
Die News dort haben zwischen 300° und 3000° Grad

http://www.buffed.de/WoW/
Selbst ein 5 Jahre alter Beitrag zu den epischen Flugformen hat 300°.


Jede popelige SWTOR / WOW News hat also grob Doppelt so vielen klicks wie Rift News.
Einzig ROM hat noch weniger klicks auf Buffed
http://www.buffed.de/Runes-of-Magic-PC-216199/



Was soll Buffed also groß zu Rift schreiben? Liest doch eh kaum einer bzw. klickt doch eh kaum einer drauf.
Wenn mehr Leute die Rift News anklicken würden, täte Buffed sicher auch mehr drüber schreiben. Okay was SWTOR betrifft magst du Recht haben,
aber ein Redaktuer kann schneller über was schrieben, was ihn auch privat Interessiert (vielleicht hat er das gestern selbst noch gespielt).






Kommen wir zur Spielentwicklung. Die Riftpopulation Webseite soll die Daten via Addon auswerten und wie zuverlässig solche Messungen sind... naja lassen wir das

Ich kenn noch diese Seite, keine Ahnung ob sie wirklich zuverlässig ist.
http://www.riftstatus.net/shards/eu/stats
Jedenfalls haben dort fast alle Server ein konstanten Spielerschwund, nur sehr wenig Server ein Spielerzuwachs, dieser liegt rein Zahlentechnisch deutlich unter dem Schwund der anderen Server. Bei den US Server gleicht sich der Zuwachs und der Verlust allerdings wohl aus.

Rein von der Anzahl an Spielern stehen die Server dort bei maximal 1500, ansonsten deutlich drunter.



Die Zahlen, dass Rift ein großen Zuwachs bekäme, würde ich gern mal sehen.


----------



## Thjodrerir (16. Februar 2012)

Buffed ist gegenüber WoW und SWTOR sehr parteiisch, da habe ich keine Zweifel. 

Jegliche News mit MMOs haben mit diesen beiden Spielen zutun, über Andere wird wenig berichtet. Aber auf der anderen 
Seite, worüber gibt es zu berichten? Wenn ich mir die Rift-Seite so anschaue, sehe ich genung News.


----------



## Enrico300 (16. Februar 2012)

Es ist eigentlich sehr schade, nein fast schon eine Schande das so ein Spiel wie Rift nicht genug Aufmerksamkeit auf dieser Seite bekommt und warum, aufgrund dessen, weil die Nachfrage nicht so hoch ist.
Eine Internet Seite die sich mit den Neusten MMos beschäftigt, sollte es eigentlich besser wissen, gerade Rift was soviel an Inhalt bietet das man genug Sonderhefte füllen könnte, wenn ich da sehen wieviel Sonderheft von WoW auf den Markt geschmissen werden, könnte ich heulen und in jeden dieser Hefte die man für 6,99 bekommt, steht fast immer das selben.

Was ist mit Leuten wie Florian Emmerich, die Rift immer wieder in den Himmel loben, warum kommt da nichts, vielleicht weil er Rift nur sporadisch spielt und wieso gibt keine keine Klassenguides, ich für mein Teil finde es immer toll wenn Firmen/Internetseiten ihren eigenen Weg gehen und nicht immer das machen was andere wollen und sich einfach mal aus der Masse hervorheben.
Für mich und für viele andere, gehört Rift zu einen der besten MMo Titel auf dem Markt, sowohl vom Inhalt als auch von der Qualität, also liebes Buffed-Team vielleicht erbarmt ihr euch mal und schenkt Rift mal wieder mehr Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## Imba-Noob (16. Februar 2012)

Ich denke, dass es dafür verschiedene Faktoren gibt:

- buffed ist als WoW-Seite angefangen und der Fokus liegt nach wie vor dort.
- SWTOR ist gerade aktuell, daher wird auch mehr darüber berichtet, das war als Rift erschienen ist und die Wochen danach genauso. Und ich denke, es wird mit Tera nicht anders werden.
- buffed ist eine kommerzielle Seite und ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es da auch Verträge, Vereinbarungen oder was auch immer mit bestimmten Publishern geben wird.
- buffed ist ja nur eines von vielen Magazinen der computec-AG. Vielleicht beschäftigt sich ein anders mehr mit Rift.

Vielleicht mag auch ein "buffie", sofern er darf, ein paar Gründe nennen.


----------



## Lopuslavite (16. Februar 2012)

Was Soll denn Buffed jetzt groß schreiben zu RIFT?

Seit der Glutinsel gibts kein Contentupdate !

Und die Sache mit dem Heiraten wurde drüber berichtet !Und Hätte Rift den Rekord gehabt wäre bestimmt darüber berichtet worden !

Klassenguides gab es von Buffed Seite genau wie auch bei anderen MMO´s direkt nach Release !

Und mit welchen Themen Sollte Buffed ganze Sonderhefte allein von Rift bringen können?


Man muss einfach einsehen das es zur Zeit nichts spektakuläres gibt ,keine Neuerungen!

Wenn RIFT ein Contentupdate bringt wird mit Sicherheit wieder darüber berichtet !!


----------



## Tikume (16. Februar 2012)

Ist halt das übliche "WARUMM SCHRAIBN DIE NIXX ÜBER MAIN MMO" Thema. Buffed hat halt nur begrenzt Resourcen und berichtet wird halt dann wenn es was zu berichten gibt und wenn die Resonanz da ist.

Über Ultima Online wird auch fast nix berichtet, aber darüber kann man sich doch nicht ernsthaft wundern.  Alternative sind immer spezialisierte Fansites zum jeweiligen MMO.


----------



## Thjodrerir (16. Februar 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ist halt das übliche "WARUMM SCHRAIBN DIE NIXX ÜBER MAIN MMO" Thema. Buffed hat halt nur begrenzt Resourcen und berichtet wird halt dann wenn es was zu berichten gibt und wenn die Resonanz da ist.
> 
> Über Ultima Online wird auch fast nix berichtet, aber darüber kann man sich doch nicht ernsthaft wundern.  Alternative sind immer spezialisierte Fansites zum jeweiligen MMO.



Das erste Mal, dass ich Tikume recht gebe.   

/sign


----------



## myxir21 (16. Februar 2012)

Buffed postet nur News die sie persönlich interessiert und News von Spielen bei denen sie vom Publisher u.a Gegenleistungen bekommen (Beta Keys, Verlinkungen auf der Spielehomepage etc.)

Dazu kommen noch News, bei deren Spiele die Computec Media Gruppe selber dahinter stehen, aber eigentlich keinen interessieren. z.b Reborn Horizon, welches ein Browserspiel ist und nichts mit mmorpg's zu tun hat. Und wie oft haben wir z.b News über Siedleronline oder AOE Online gelesen?

Aktuelles Beispiel welches überdurchschnittlich stark gepusht wird ist Eligium und Dragon Soul (Wie oft mussten wir schon die News ertragen das uns ein 5 Euro Gutschein geschenkt wird?)

Auch ein sehr gutes Beispiel ist auch der WoW Einsteigerguide der zur aktuellen Situation einfach mal gar nicht hineinpasst. Selbst andere Leser haben bemerkt das es hier wohl um eine Gefälligkeit handelt (siehe Comments der News). Wer fängt heute denn noch völlig frisch mit wow an? Zumal selbst Blizzard über die Accountverwaltung einen rund 100 seitigen (zwar englischsprachigen) Guide für Beginner veröffentlicht hat.

Das RIFT Valentinstagsevent wurde das letzte mal am 4.2 erwähnt, obwohl es eigentlich eine grössere Sache ist/war....


----------



## ZAM (16. Februar 2012)

zampata schrieb:


> Die News haben so "um" die 184 ° (sind wohl clicks?)



Einfach mal die Maus auf die Gradzahlen halten, dann seht ihr, woraus das sich zusammensetzt.


----------



## Thoraros (16. Februar 2012)

zampata schrieb:


> Kommen wir zur Spielentwicklung. Die Riftpopulation Webseite soll die Daten via Addon auswerten und wie zuverlässig solche Messungen sind... naja lassen wir das
> 
> Ich kenn noch diese Seite, keine Ahnung ob sie wirklich zuverlässig ist.
> http://www.riftstatu...shards/eu/stats
> ...



Die Seite sollte man nicht allzu "ernst" nehmen, denn die wirkliche Serverauslastung ist weitaus höher, wie man auf http://eu.riftgame.com/de/shardstatus/ sehen kann. Natürlich kommen und gehen Spieler, aber momentan füllt es sich recht gut. Am besten schaut man so ab 21 Uhr mal auf die nordamerikanischen Shards denn die stehen alle konstant auf Mittel oder Hoch, was ich recht interessant finde.

Ob Rift seitens der Buffies nicht genügend Beachtung geschenkt wird, kann keiner sagen, aber was man durchaus feststellen kann, ist die Tatsache, dass Star Wars momentan einfach "beliebter" und "erfolgreicher" ist und da Buffed ein "Unternehmen" ist, müssen sie sich auch nach den Wünschen der Masse richten. 

Kommt Zeit, kommt Rift


----------



## Ginkohana (16. Februar 2012)

Wenn du das Gefühl hast, dass buffed die Rift News vernachlässigt warum schreibst du denn keine Usernews wenn es was Neues gibt?
Selbst ist der/die Mann/Frau und anstatt nur zu meckern und zu toben sollte man vielleicht doch mal selbst aktiv werden.


----------



## Lopuslavite (16. Februar 2012)

Thoraros schrieb:


> Die Seite sollte man nicht allzu "ernst" nehmen, denn die wirkliche Serverauslastung ist weitaus höher, wie man auf http://eu.riftgame.com/de/shardstatus/ sehen kann. Natürlich kommen und gehen Spieler, aber momentan füllt es sich recht gut. Am besten schaut man so ab 21 Uhr mal auf die nordamerikanischen Shards denn die stehen alle konstant auf Mittel oder Hoch, was ich recht interessant finde.
> 
> Ob Rift seitens der Buffies nicht genügend Beachtung geschenkt wird, kann keiner sagen, aber was man durchaus feststellen kann, ist die Tatsache, dass Star Wars momentan einfach "beliebter" und "erfolgreicher" ist und da Buffed ein "Unternehmen" ist, müssen sie sich auch nach den Wünschen der Masse richten.
> 
> Kommt Zeit, kommt Rift



Was ich eher interessant finde, wir haben jetzt 21:30 uhr und wenn ich deinem Link folge seh ich bei den nordamerikanischen Server niedrig und mittel!aber hoch???Auf den Europäischen Servern sieht es nicht soooo viel anders aus !


Immerwacht und Trübkopf beides Server der ersten Stunde sind sogar als empfohlene Server!das war mal anders als ich dort noch gespielt habe !


Also wo ist da der riesen Zulauf von dem geredet wird?


----------



## Galaton (16. Februar 2012)

Hallo Zusammen und hallo Newbie...

Ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu....
Ich finde das ein MMO -Magazin auch mal über andere MMOs berichten sollte und nicht zum 100.000 mal eine neue Skillung des Druiden  bei WOW....
Warum nicht mal etwas über den Bärenschamanen bei AoC?
Das man neues hervorhebt..ok....aber ein Bericht über den WOW-Ironman ist überflüssig......
Ich habe die Buffedzeitschrift sehr gern gelesen und regelmässig gekauft......aber immer diese WOW -Talentskillungen.....haben die Redakteure nichts anderes?
Wie wäre es mit Skillungen von Rift......nach dem neuen Patch?
Aoc....LotrO......
Nichts kommt darüber....
Das erste und auch letzte Sonderheft über Rift war sensationell.......und sein Geld wert
Aber bitte keine WOW Talentbäume mehr.....bitte nicht!!
Dann habt ihr auch einen Kunden mehr......
In meinem Bekannten und Freundeskeis höre ich das gleiche...
Stellt euch mal vor in der Autobild würde nur über den alten Golf2 berichtet......vergleichbar mit WOW ....das wäre hochinformativ für GOLF2 Liebhaber....was wäre mit Opel,Ford,Chrysler?
Wäre doch auch zu wenig..oder?

Viel Spaß noch 

BB


----------



## tekkon123 (16. Februar 2012)

Lopuslavite schrieb:


> Was ich eher interessant finde, wir haben jetzt 21:30 uhr und wenn ich deinem Link folge seh ich bei den nordamerikanischen Server niedrig und mittel!aber hoch???Auf den Europäischen Servern sieht es nicht soooo viel anders aus !
> 
> 
> Immerwacht und Trübkopf beides Server der ersten Stunde sind sogar als empfohlene Server!das war mal anders als ich dort noch gespielt habe !
> ...


"gähn"Zeitverschiebung.Bei den Ammis ist es jetzt um 22:20 unserer zeit 13:22.


----------



## Vaisser (16. Februar 2012)

Im offiziellen Rift-Forum wurde von März-Dezember eigentlich von selbsternannten mmo-Profis nur über das Spiel abgelästert, so das man da kaum mehr rein schauen wollte. Würde mich nicht wundern wenn das die gleichen Leute sind die Rift jetzt in den Himmel loben nachdem sie feststellen mussten das das Hören größerer Textmengen doch nicht mit ihren speziellen Talenten kompatibel ist.


----------



## Z'enith (17. Februar 2012)

So, will mich nochmal zu Wort melden:


Wollte mit diesem Post keine Lawine lostreten, sondern lediglich mein interesse an dem spiel bekunden. und da ich seit jaaahren auf dieser seite unterwegs war was WOW betrifft und viele hilfreiche tips bekommen habe, dachte ich das eben dieses auch mit dem neuen Spiel meiner Wahl möglich wäre. (und danke nochmal f all die jahre von:"warte, ich guck mal schnell auf buffed"!^^)


Wollte nur den vergleich anbringen - ini guides f alle wow inis, pet kämpfe in den news etc...und daher dachte ich, das z.b. eine neue master ini wie hermesstab (die meiner meinung nach wirklich knallhart ist...) eine news bzw. video oder ähnliches wert wäre. und da will ich jetzt auch keinen stein losttreten à la "guides verhauen alles..." etc.!!! (Ja manche forum user sind friedlich!!) ;-)

aber da das interesse anscheinend dementsprechend gering ist - auf dieser seite zumindest - halte ich mich mal wieder dezent im hintergrund...


Viel spass euch allen noch!


----------



## Derulu (17. Februar 2012)

Galaton schrieb:


> Stellt euch mal vor in der Autobild würde nur über den alten Golf2 berichtet......vergleichbar mit WOW ....das wäre hochinformativ für GOLF2 Liebhaber....was wäre mit Opel,Ford,Chrysler?
> Wäre doch auch zu wenig..oder?



Der Vergleich hinkt ein wenig, gibt es doch weit mehr verschiedene Autos und Automarken als MMOs
ABER: Die Autobild würde permanent und vorrangig über den Golf 2 berichten, wenn er aktuell das mit Abstand meistgefahrene, meistgekaufte und im größten Interesse stehende Auto wäre...
Ein Magazin für ein spezielles "Hobby-Thema" wird am häufigsten über das Berichten, das ihnen die meisten Leser einbringt...


----------



## Locopoco (17. Februar 2012)

zampata schrieb:


> Was soll Buffed also groß zu Rift schreiben? Liest doch eh kaum einer bzw. klickt doch eh kaum einer drauf.
> Wenn mehr Leute die Rift News anklicken würden, täte Buffed sicher auch mehr drüber schreiben. Okay was SWTOR betrifft magst du Recht haben,
> aber ein Redaktuer kann schneller über was schrieben, was ihn auch privat Interessiert (vielleicht hat er das gestern selbst noch gespielt).



Ich finde dieser Vergleich hinkt. Das die News bezüglich Rift auf Buffed mehr als spärlich und eine andere Berichterstattungen wie Guids, Videos oder allgemeine Tipps seit dem Release nicht existent sind, ist denke ich Fakt. 
Aber für mich stellt sich die Frage warum haben die wenigen Newsmeldungen so wenige "klicks", vermutlich weil die Riftspieler Buffed nur noch selten bis gar nicht mehr frequentieren. Es gibt deutlich bessere Informationsquellen für Rift im Netz. Vielleich liegt ja darin der Hund begraben.
Das Buffed so wenig über Rift berichtet finde ich persönlich auch traurig und schade, so habe auch ich als früherer WoW Spieler viele Dinge auf dieser Seite erfahren.
Leider wollen und/oder können sich die Mitarbeiter bei Buffed nicht angemessen mit Rift auseinandersetzen. Für mich traurig, aber wohl nicht zu ändern. 
Ich persönlich halte es auch nicht für nicht sonderlich weitsichtig sich lediglich auf mittlerweile zwei Titel zu konzentrieren, wenn man sich schon "das Portal für Online-Spiele" betitelt.

Aber das ist nur meine Meinung.


----------



## Thestixxxx (17. Februar 2012)

Locopoco schrieb:


> Ich finde dieser Vergleich hinkt. Das die News bezüglich Rift auf Buffed mehr als spärlich und eine andere Berichterstattungen wie Guids, Videos oder allgemeine Tipps seit dem Release nicht existent sind, ist denke ich Fakt.
> Aber für mich stellt sich die Frage warum haben die wenigen Newsmeldungen so wenige "klicks", vermutlich weil die Riftspieler Buffed nur noch selten bis gar nicht mehr frequentieren. Es gibt deutlich bessere Informationsquellen für Rift im Netz. Vielleich liegt ja darin der Hund begraben.
> Das Buffed so wenig über Rift berichtet finde ich persönlich auch traurig und schade, so habe auch ich als früherer WoW Spieler viele Dinge auf dieser Seite erfahren.
> Leider wollen und/oder können sich die Mitarbeiter bei Buffed nicht angemessen mit Rift auseinandersetzen. Für mich traurig, aber wohl nicht zu ändern.
> ...



Nenn mir ne deutsche Spieleseite die mehr über Rift bringt als Buffed.

Und mit WoW verdienen die hier nun mal ihre Brötchen.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (17. Februar 2012)

Wichtiges zu RIFT erfährste halt im Spiel, wenn de dort in den entsprechenden Chats nacfragst. In WoW bekommste da halt 3-5 Seiten lols und rofls. Man könnte natürlich die jeweils 1-2 wichtigen Sätze natürlich auch journalistish aufarbeiten ...


----------



## zampata (17. Februar 2012)

Locopoco schrieb:


> Ich finde dieser Vergleich hinkt. Das die News bezüglich Rift auf Buffed mehr als spärlich und eine andere Berichterstattungen wie Guids, Videos oder allgemeine Tipps seit dem Release nicht existent sind, ist denke ich Fakt.


Ich würde dir Recht geben wenn nicht sogar ein 5 Jahre alter Artikel zu WoW so viel mehr "klicks" hat.

Natürlich, es ist ein Teufelskreis. Wenig Rift News auf Buffed, Rift Leser wandern ab, noch weniger News, noch mehr Leser wandern ab.
Aber da das halt eine wirschaftliche Frage ist, kann ich Buffed in dieser hinsicht schon verstehen.

Letztendlich können nur die Rift Spieler was an dieser Situation tun 
(zum Beispiel täglich 1 mal Buffed besuchen und eine Rift News lesen, so dass Buffed das als unique klick zählt).


----------



## corpescrust (17. Februar 2012)

Sehe ich nicht so !

Eine gewisse journalistische Pflicht würde ich da schon erwarten !

Klar muss die Interessen der Leser schon beachten.
Aber das bei einem Spie,l jedes neu erscheinende pupsende Pet eine riesige Sensation ist.
 Während das andere Spiel nur erwähnt wird ,wenn große Patches oder ähnliches erscheinen paßt nicht.


----------



## Enrico300 (17. Februar 2012)

Im neuen Buffed Magazin gibt es wiedermal einige Seite über WoW Pets, warum gibt es das nichtmal zu Rift, dort bekommt man Pets durch Events, Artefaktsammlungen, Rätsel und Questreihen.
Es hat sich soviel verändert das, dass erste Sonderheft von Rift schon lange veraltet ist.

*
*


----------



## Kronis (17. Februar 2012)

Fakt ist das Rift den derzeit besten PvE Content bietet und auf buffed tatsächlich wenig bis gar nichts darüber berichtet wird.Derzeit ist es sogar so das viele von SWTOR enttäuschte Spieler Rift testen da es bis Level 20 kostenlos anspielbar ist.
Wenn wirklich nur Klicks darüber entscheiden über was man berichtet dann enttäuscht mich das von buffed.


----------



## Quentaros (17. Februar 2012)

Ob es helfen würde, wenn ich die Rift news mal so tausendmal anklicke? 
Ich sage nur, Qualität statt Quantität. Sieht man ja bei SW-TOR. 
Was wurde da ein Hype drum gemacht und was war? Für relativ viele war es eher enttäuschend gewesen.
Nur weil Rift hier bei buffed nicht so präsent ist und hier viele News, heisst das nicht automatisch dass das Spiel schlechter wird, also keine sorge. 

Wir kennen das ja aus Spielemessen. 
Faustregel: Je mehr Frauen da posieren, desto schlechter muss wahrscheinlich das Spiel sein. 
Ersetzen wir mal folgendes: Frauen = News 

Ergo, je mehr News desto schlechter wahrscheinlich das Spiel. Hmm, dann muss WOW verdammt schlecht sein. 
(Was es teilweise leider auch geworden ist) <--- ca. 6 Jahre lang selber WOW gezockt.

Also bitte Buffed, haltet die Newszahl von Rift klein


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Februar 2012)

@TE: Ich denke, das ist ein typischer Fall von selektiver Wahrnehmung.


----------



## Stanglnator (17. Februar 2012)

Locopoco schrieb:


> Das die News bezüglich Rift auf Buffed mehr als spärlich und eine andere Berichterstattungen wie Guids, Videos oder allgemeine Tipps seit dem Release nicht existent sind, ist denke ich Fakt.
> Aber für mich stellt sich die Frage warum haben die wenigen Newsmeldungen so wenige "klicks", vermutlich weil die Riftspieler Buffed nur noch selten bis gar nicht mehr frequentieren


Das war ja ganz anders, als Rift rauskam - da haben wir News, Guides und Videos in rauen Mengen veröffentlicht. Deren Zugriffszahlen waren damals schon deutlich niedriger als SWTOR und viel, viel niedriger als WoW. Und nach dem Gratismonat ging es steil bergab. Daher haben wir die Aktivitäten runtergefahren.

Das ist keine Aussage über die Qualität des Spiels, also nicht falsch verstehen. Wir reden nicht vom besten Spiel oder so, sondern allein von den und analysierten Zugriffszahlen auf unsere Inhalte. Danach richten wir unser Angebot aus. Wenig Nachfrage = wenig Angebot.


----------



## Azddel (18. Februar 2012)

Stanglnator schrieb:


> Das ist keine Aussage über die Qualität des Spiels, also nicht falsch verstehen. Wir reden nicht vom besten Spiel oder so, sondern allein von den und analysierten Zugriffszahlen auf unsere Inhalte. Danach richten wir unser Angebot aus. Wenig Nachfrage = wenig Angebot.



Dabei wird allerdings unterschlagen, dass man auch durch Angebot die Nachfrage anregen kann.


Das mag vielleicht nicht für Produkte des täglichen Bedarfs wie Lebensmittel oder ähnliches gelten, wohl aber für Luxusartikel, die man eigentlich nicht zum leben benötigt, zu denen ich jetzt einfach mal alle MMos und Artverwandtes hinzu zähle. Ihr seid allerdings auch keine Webebröschüre, das ist mir schon klar. Man könnte aber mal den ein oder anderen Testballon starten, um zu sehen wie weit er fliegt.

Dieser Ansatz  (des Angebots vor Nachfrage) ist etwa auch in der neuesten Ausgabe des Buffed Magazins zu erkennen. Quasi die Hälfte des Inhalts besteht aus Instanz Guides zu SW:TOR. Die allgemeine öffentliche Meinung geht allerdings dahin, dass die Masse der SW:TOR Spieler viel mehr an Soloinhalten interessiert ist und die Gruppenkomponente des  Spiels einerseits zu kurz kommt, andereseits als noch nicht ausgereift erachtet wird. So gesehen wären Guides zu Soloinhalten also sinnvoller gewesen... wenn man rein nach dem Nachfrage/Angebot Prinzip gehen würde.

Was ich sagen will: Es würde niemandem weh tun und, im Gegenteil, sogar die Varianz und Vielfalt der Magazininhalte erhöhen, wenn man z.B. mal einen "in depth" Artikel über Rift ins Heft nehmen würde oder nicht nur reine Newsmeldungen über das SPiel (gilt nicht nur für Rift, sondern auch für andere) auf die Seite hauen würde. Die sind nämlich inhaltlich nicht sehr wertvoll, da sie halt über den Meldungscharakter nicht hinaus kommen - und zudem journalistisch auch nicht gerade großes Tennis.




Edit sagt noch: Ein Journalismus, der sich rein an Klicks und Statistiken orientiert, ist im eigentlichen Sinn keiner.


----------



## Enrico300 (18. Februar 2012)

Azddel schrieb:


> Dabei wird allerdings unterschlagen, dass man auch durch Angebot die Nachfrage anregen kann.
> 
> 
> Das mag vielleicht nicht für Produkte des täglichen Bedarfs wie Lebensmittel oder ähnliches gelten, wohl aber für Luxusartikel, die man eigentlich nicht zum leben benötigt, zu denen ich jetzt einfach mal alle MMos und Artverwandtes hinzu zähle. Ihr seid allerdings auch keine Webebröschüre, das ist mir schon klar. Man könnte aber mal den ein oder anderen Testballon starten, um zu sehen wie weit er fliegt.
> ...




Einige können sich einfach besser ausdrücken, sehr gut formuliert.


----------



## corpescrust (18. Februar 2012)

Azddel schrieb:


> Edit sagt noch: Ein Journalismus, der sich rein an Klicks und Statistiken orientiert, ist im eigentlichen Sinn keiner.



Das ist der Punkt !

Das Verhältnis passt nicht.


----------



## zampata (18. Februar 2012)

Stanglnator schrieb:


> Das war ja ganz anders, als Rift rauskam - da haben wir News, Guides und Videos in rauen Mengen veröffentlicht. Deren Zugriffszahlen waren damals schon deutlich niedriger als SWTOR und viel, viel niedriger als WoW.



Sie haben damals doch schon versucht mehr Nachfrage zu generieren und das hat anscheinend funktioniert.
Und da Rift zum Release eindeutig mehr Spieler hat wie jetzt, macht es auch keinen Sinn durch erhöhtes Angebot
mehr Nachfrage generieren zu wollen.


Fakt ist halt einfach: wer mehr News haben will muss deutlich mehr klicks generieren
(man könnte theoretisch ja die ganzen Rift Gilden anregen mal auf Buffed zu gehen, etc.)

Übrigens es gibt zur Zeit eine Rift News:
http://www.buffed.de/Rift-PC-231664/Videos/Rift-21879-Ingame-Hochzeiten-innerhalb-von-24-Stunden-das-sollte-einen-Eintrag-in-die-Guinness-World-Records-Gamers-Edition-geben-868686/

Vermutlich weniger wegen Rift sondern eher wegen der "Einzigartigkeit" des Events
und immerhin hat sie es in die TopNews geschafft. Aber leider nur ganze "569°";
was zugegeben immer noch 3 mal soviel ist wie die durchschnittlichen RiftNews.

Die Sytling WoW News "2953°". ... Rift braucht mehr halbnackte Charakterbilder


----------



## Stanglnator (18. Februar 2012)

Azddel schrieb:


> Edit sagt noch: Ein Journalismus, der sich rein an Klicks und Statistiken orientiert, ist im eigentlichen Sinn keiner.


Das ist eine so überspitzte Aussage, dass sie dadurch nicht mehr stimmt. Zum einen ist die Auswertung des Leserinteresse nicht alleine ausschlaggebend, denn der Themenmix wird zusätzlich durch Machbarkeit, redaktionelle Erfahrung, private Spiel-Vorlieben, Bedeutung des Themas und ähnliche Faktoren mitbestimmt. Das Nutzungsverhalten der Leser hat nur sehr hohes Gewicht bei uns - damit wir uns Kapazitäten nicht vergeuden. Denn zum anderen sind wir nicht das öffentlich-rechtliche Fernsehen, das einen Bildungsauftrag hat. Wir fokussieren uns daher bewusst auf das, was am besten zieht. Wie fast alle Redaktionen haben wir keine unbegrenzten Kapazitäten, sondern müssen unsere Zeit einteilen. Als Faustregel gilt:  80% der Zeit stecken wir in die wichtigen Themen, 20% sind Randthemen und Liebhaberei der Redakteure. Wie jedem klar sein dürfte, kann ein Berufstätiger nicht drei oder vier MMORPGs so intensiv spielen, dass er in allen drei oder vier Spielen auf Maxlevel ist. Also müssen wir manche Themen einfach auf News reduzieren. Für Rift gilt das übrigens nicht, das haben wir trotz des deutlich zurückgegangenen Interesses immer wieder auch in die buffedShow gepackt.


----------



## Enrico300 (18. Februar 2012)

Stanglnator schrieb:


> Das ist eine so überspitzte Aussage, dass sie dadurch nicht mehr stimmt. Zum einen ist die Auswertung des Leserinteresse nicht alleine ausschlaggebend, denn der Themenmix wird zusätzlich durch Machbarkeit, redaktionelle Erfahrung, private Spiel-Vorlieben, Bedeutung des Themas und ähnliche Faktoren mitbestimmt. Das Nutzungsverhalten der Leser hat nur sehr hohes Gewicht bei uns - damit wir uns Kapazitäten nicht vergeuden. Denn zum anderen sind wir nicht das öffentlich-rechtliche Fernsehen, das einen Bildungsauftrag hat. Wir fokussieren uns daher bewusst auf das, was am besten zieht. Wie fast alle Redaktionen haben wir keine unbegrenzten Kapazitäten, sondern müssen unsere Zeit einteilen. Als Faustregel gilt: 80% der Zeit stecken wir in die wichtigen Themen, 20% sind Randthemen und Liebhaberei der Redakteure. Wie jedem klar sein dürfte, kann ein Berufstätiger nicht drei oder vier MMORPGs so intensiv spielen, dass er in allen drei oder vier Spielen auf Maxlevel ist. Also müssen wir manche Themen einfach auf News reduzieren. Für Rift gilt das übrigens nicht, das haben wir trotz des deutlich zurückgegangenen Interesses immer wieder auch in die buffedShow gepackt.




Oh Na dann Entschuldigung,wir wollen natürlich nicht das ihr eure Kapazität vergeudet und ich bedanke und verbeuge mich vor euch, dass ihr so ein langweiliges Spiel wie Rift überhaupt Beachtung geschenkt habt und entschuldigt auch vielmals die Störung.


----------



## Lopuslavite (18. Februar 2012)

Also ehrlich, langsam finde ich das ihr ziemlich unverschämt gegenüber Buffed werdet !


Wenn euch deren Berichterstattung nicht gefällt oder passt, solltet ihr euch eine andere Seite suchen ! Man man das ist nicht mehr normal !


Mit diesem Thema hatte Rift doch seine 5 minuten aufmerksamkeit^^


Danke und Flame los


----------



## Firun (18. Februar 2012)

Lopuslavite schrieb:


> und Flame los



Eher nicht sonst ist hier nämlich zu und das wollen wir eigentlich vermeiden


----------



## corpescrust (18. Februar 2012)

Lopuslavite schrieb:


> Also ehrlich, langsam finde ich das ihr ziemlich unverschämt gegenüber Buffed werdet !
> 
> 
> Wenn euch deren Berichterstattung nicht gefällt oder passt, solltet ihr euch eine andere Seite suchen ! Man man das ist nicht mehr normal !
> ...



Der Einzige der sich nicht angemessen verhält, bist du !

Ist doch völlig legitim zu sagen "hey vergesst mal nicht ,die anderen Spiele" .
Nur weil ihr gerade nicht von SWTOR los kommt .
Oder weil Blizzard gerade mal wieder irgend so ein niedliches Pet verkauft.

Dafür ist doch dieses Forum da !

Kritik heißt doch nicht ,dass man Buffed generell ablehnt.


----------



## Egooz (18. Februar 2012)

Enrico300 schrieb:


> Oh Na dann Entschuldigung,wir wollen natürlich nicht das ihr eure Kapazität vergeudet und ich bedanke und verbeuge mich vor euch, dass ihr so ein langweiliges Spiel wie Rift überhaupt Beachtung geschenkt habt und entschuldigt auch vielmals die Störung.



Oje, ist das albern.

Misst du den Coolness-Grad des Spiels aufgrund der News-Menge auf buffed, oder warum ist es dir so peinlich wichtig? Stell dir mal vor, du schreibst ein Buch und keiner will es lesen....


----------



## Stanglnator (18. Februar 2012)

Eine Bitte: Es geht hier doch ausschließlich darum, dass einige User gerne mehr zu Rift auf buffed.de und im buffed-Magazin lesen sowie um unsere Antwort, warum es nicht so viele Artikel gibt wie zu WoW oder SWTOR oder ab Montag zu Guild Wars 2 (und Tera). Darüber sollten wir hier diskutieren.

Aber bitte nicht über die Qualität der Spiele oder gar der Spieler/User! Rift ist ein hervorragendes Spiel, das kann man sicher objektiv belegen. Ob es einem persönlich gefällt, ist etwas ganz anderes und ist auch für uns nicht der Maßstab für den Umfang der Berichterstattung.


----------



## Thestixxxx (18. Februar 2012)

Das Grundproblem ist aus meiner Sicht das einige Leute die Rift spielen die Realität nicht anerkennen wollen und in dem Fall hilft keine Diskussion weiter.

Es hat übrigens wie bereits erwähnt jeder die Möglichkeit selber nen Artikel zu erstellen und hier um Veröffentlichung zu bitten.


----------



## Brüderchen Rattentod (18. Februar 2012)

lustig 
Bin selbst Riftspieler und nutz mein Account hier jetzt das zweite mal (angelegt als es das tolle Sonderheft gab), und genauso oft schau ich hier rein 
Warum? Naja die Guides...ähm ja...also wenn nen Spieler verrät er hat seine Skillung von buffed gibts meist nur ein: Komm ich zeig dir mal wie du deine Klasse richtig spielst.
Die sind einfach veraltet (gut gibt ja auch alle 6-8 Wochen veränderungen).
Zu den zu wenig Klicks:
Äh naja die Masse der Spieler ist gefühlt im Bereich 30+ anzusiedeln, also werden die buffed wohl auch einfach gar nicht kennen (kenn es selbst nur, weil ich das Magazin einräumen muss)
Wenn man Infos braucht holt man die sich einfach aus dem Forum,bzw fragt einfach seine Mitspieler. Irgendwer in der Com hilft einem dort immer.
Also schlimm find ich die wenige Berichterstattung nicht, eher im gegenteil,weil böse Zungen behaupten ja, das gerade deshalb der Anteil der Roxxorrulezroflmaoogog-Spieler sich bei uns ziemlich in grenzen hält.

*istwiederimRiftForumunterwegs*


----------



## Mayestic (19. Februar 2012)

Z schrieb:


> ohne den redakteuren hier etwas vorwerfen zu wollen, aber manchmal scheint die berichterstattung doch schon etwas unverteilt... (wow - mittlerweile [aufgrund gemilderdetem interesses] 50%. SWTOR [aufgrund ev. eigenem fantums - sry, persönlicher angriff an manche )] 40% und der rest an andere mmos - kann sich jeder ausrechnen)




Eigenem Fantums ? Du weisst aber schon das Teile des Buffed-Teams Rift und sogar bei dir auf Brutwacht spielen ? Wächterseite. 
Da Namen nur Schall und Rauch sind lass ich die mal weg aber wer die Buffedshow kennt kennt zumindest mal einen Kleriker 


Es gibt hier immer mal wieder umfragen die zeigen was die leser grade am meisten interessiert.
Wenns in Rift nunmal nix neues gibt und sich die Ereignisse in SWTOR überschlagen und sich dafür auch die meisten Stimmen finden ist es klar warum hier mehr SWTOR gezeigt wird als Rift.

Was deine Nachricht an die Hater angeht so kann ich das bestätigen. Ich bin ein kleines Zahnrädchen in einem MultiGamingClan den man nicht näher namentlich erwähnen muss. Unsere Raids sind nach wie vor voll. Genauso wie die WoW Raids und die SWTOR Raids. 
Leider zeichnet es sich aber in der letzten Zeit ab, das sehen wir im TS, das es aber nur noch zu Raidzeiten voll wird. Das allgemeine Interesse ist gesunken, die Raids aber sind total überlaufen. 
Die meisten bei uns spielen derzeit tatsächlich SWTOR, raiden aber ausschließlich in Rift, da ihnen der Reiz an den SWTOR Raids fehlt bzw die teils massiven Bugs lästig sind. Warum also damit rumägern wenn man noch ein Spiel zur Verfügung hat welches mittlerweile besser läuft.

In Rift ist zumindest bei uns alles bekannt, in SWTOR nicht. Daher finde ich das okay wenn es derzeit mehr SWTOR und weniger RIFT in den News gibt. 
Wenn die nächsten Titel erscheinen, Diablo3, Torchlight2, Guildwars2 oder The Secret World wird es nicht anders laufen. 

Ein Spiel von dem man hier wirklich wenig lesen kann ist eigentlich Tera  Aber das fällt nicht so sehr ins Gewicht da es für die meisten sowieso nur ein Asiagrinder mit Abomodell ist der sowieso bald F2P wird 

Der Vorwurf das Buffed ein Spiel favorisiert ist schon so alt wie die Seite selbst. Das konnte man hier zu Zeiten als WoW noch the one and only war regelmäßig lesen. 

Die Frage die ich mir stelle ist aber warum springen nicht andere Seiten auf die Lücke an ? Ich meine wenn Buffed sich evtl nicht über Rift unterhalten will, zumindest nicht in dem Maße wie es sich manch einer hier wünscht warum ergreifen dann nicht andere Spieleseiten die Möglichkeit sich Kunden zu sichern ? Denk mal drüber nach.


----------



## Lari (19. Februar 2012)

Fragen wir doch mal andersrum: zu welchem Ereignis in Rift und dessen Community gab es denn keine News?
Über was hat buffed.de nicht berichtet, was einen MMO-Spieler interessieren könnte? Da bin ich ja jetzt mal gespannt, müsste ja bei dem Wind den einige machen eine riesen Liste sein


----------



## corpescrust (19. Februar 2012)

Lari schrieb:


> Fragen wir doch mal andersrum: zu welchem Ereignis in Rift und dessen Community gab es denn keine News?
> Über was hat buffed.de nicht berichtet, was einen MMO-Spieler interessieren könnte? Da bin ich ja jetzt mal gespannt, müsste ja bei dem Wind den einige machen eine riesen Liste sein



Bitte richtig lesen !

ES wurde ganz klar gesagt, dass die großen News von Rift und anderen Spielen hier erscheinen.

Aber darüber hinaus ,Fehlanzeige.
Wenn ich mir SWOTOR oder WoW anschaue ,da gibt von jedem einzelnen Boss einen Guide.
Was ich auch noch akzeptieren würde.
Wenn ich aber so ein Scheiß sehe, wie Pets die gegeneinander in Abstimmungen antreten. 
Daraus sogar eine ganze Serie gemacht wird. 
Dann fasse ich schon an die Rübe ,wenn hier ein Offizieller etwas von sinnvoll Ressourcen einsetzen erzählt. 
Weil da Themen einfach auch an den Haaren herbei gezogen werden ,wenn keine da sind.

Mir geht es da gar nicht nur um Rift, sondern generell um -fairness.
Nehmen wir mal Age of Conan als Beispiel, dort ist letztens House of Crom als Instanz erschienen ist.
Eine Stimmungsvolle Instanz ,die in Sachen Lichteffekten neue Maßstäbe setzt, was MMO betrifft. 
Ich denke schon, dass ein kleiner Video Bericht davon Interessanter gewesen wäre als ein paar Pets. 

Ich kann schon verstehen wenn Buffed sagt "wir müssen auch Geld verdienen, um unsere Mieten zahlen zu können"

Aber Bildzeitungsniveau, muss das ja nicht annehmen.


----------



## Lari (19. Februar 2012)

Es ist aber nunmal so, dass WoW die meisten Spieler hat. Auch in der Redaktion von buffed vermutlich.
Für ein Video der neuen AoC-Instanz brauchts mindestens einen AoC-Spieler in der Redaktion und da bin ich mir nicht sicher ob sie überhaupt einen haben.

Für Klassenguides brauchst du auch Spieler, die sich damit auskennen und die Erfahrung zeigt, dass buffed tunlichst die Finger von Guides lassen sollte.
Solang sie eben über die wichtigen Dinge News verfassen ist alles in Ordnung. Fluff nebenher brauch ich persönlich nicht. Selbst wenn ich WoW spielen würde würden mich 80% der News wahrscheinlich nichtmal interessieren, weils eben Klick-Hascherei ist


----------



## corpescrust (19. Februar 2012)

Naja , selber spielen muss man es schon mal nicht !

Beim Krähennest (auch eine AOC-Inni)wurde das z.B in Zusammenarbeit einer hiesigen Gilde bewerkstelligt.
Also gehen tut so etwas wenn man Interesse daran hat.
Es geht nur nur nicht, wenn man sich statt dessen, mehr dafür Interessiert, ob ein Eichhörnchen Pet gegen ein Stinktier Pet gewinnen würde.
Oder ob man lieber den Mobs als ein Belohnung ,durch ein anderes Pet ersetzen sollte.^^

Es wurde hier zwar von offizieller Seite gesagt ,man hätte kein Bildungsauftrag.
Aber ein gewisses Maß Fairness gehört ja schon dazu.
Dieses will ich Buffed ja auch gar nicht absprechen.
Aber bisschen mehr Berichterstattung die über dem SWOTOR -WOW Tellerrand geht, würde ich mir schon wünschen.

Und um mehr geht es hier gar nicht.


----------



## Azddel (19. Februar 2012)

Stanglnator schrieb:


> Das ist eine so überspitzte Aussage, dass sie dadurch nicht mehr stimmt. Zum einen ist die Auswertung des Leserinteresse nicht alleine ausschlaggebend, denn der Themenmix wird zusätzlich durch Machbarkeit, redaktionelle Erfahrung, private Spiel-Vorlieben, Bedeutung des Themas und ähnliche Faktoren mitbestimmt. Das Nutzungsverhalten der Leser hat nur sehr hohes Gewicht bei uns - damit wir uns Kapazitäten nicht vergeuden. Denn zum anderen sind wir nicht das öffentlich-rechtliche Fernsehen, das einen Bildungsauftrag hat. Wir fokussieren uns daher bewusst auf das, was am besten zieht. Wie fast alle Redaktionen haben wir keine unbegrenzten Kapazitäten, sondern müssen unsere Zeit einteilen. Als Faustregel gilt:  80% der Zeit stecken wir in die wichtigen Themen, 20% sind Randthemen und Liebhaberei der Redakteure. Wie jedem klar sein dürfte, kann ein Berufstätiger nicht drei oder vier MMORPGs so intensiv spielen, dass er in allen drei oder vier Spielen auf Maxlevel ist. Also müssen wir manche Themen einfach auf News reduzieren. Für Rift gilt das übrigens nicht, das haben wir trotz des deutlich zurückgegangenen Interesses immer wieder auch in die buffedShow gepackt.


Weshalb eine überspitzte Aussage ihre Gültigkeit verlieren sollte, entzieht sich zwar meinem Verständnis, aber man muss ja auch nicht immer alles verstehen ;-)


Und mit dem Satz "Wir fokussieren uns daher bewusst auf das, was am besten zieht." ist ja im Grunde auch alles gesagt. Eben diese Herangehensweise finde ich wenig interessant, wobei es mir gar nicht darum geht, speziell Rift mehr in den Vordergrund der Berichterstattung zu stellen, denn ich spiele es selbst nur sporadisch (aber immer mit viel Vergnügen). Ich finde es bloß schade, dass sich die Berichterstattung über jene Spiele, die eben nicht "am besten ziehen", in der Regel auf das bloße Einstellen von News beschränkt. Das ist, da wird man mir sicher nicht widersprechen, keine besondere journalistische Leistung. Ein Bot könnte die Aufgabe wohl ebenso zufriedenstellend erledigen.

Ein bißchen seltsam kommt mir die Aussage vor, ein Berufstätiger könne nicht drei oder vier MMORPGs gleichzeitig intensiv spielen. Einerseits ist nie die Rede davon gewesen, dass so etwas gefordert werden würde. Andererseits bin ich bislang davon ausgegangen, dass der Beruf der Buffies die Beschäftigung mit MMORPGs (und Rollenspielen im allgemeinen) ist. Mir ist klar, dass ihr nicht den lieben langen Tag in den Redaktionsräumen sitzt und zockt. Erschüttert bin ich aber draüber, dass sich eure Redakteure anscheinend mit zusätzlichen Nebenjobs über Wasser halten müssen.


Dabei wäre das Problem einer einseitig verteilten Spielekompetenz doch relativ lässig über Freie Redakteure zu lösen, die ein weites Spektrum abdecken. Wobei da sicher die Leute nicht leicht zu finden sind, die sowohl eine hohe Kompetenz in den wenig abgedeckten Spielen mitbringen als auch das nötige Maß an journalistischer Qualität.

Aber genug der Grundsatzdiskussion. Ich finde Buffed im Grunde ganz erquicklich, sonst würde ich mich hier ja nicht rumtreiben. Ich prangere nur - Olaf Schubert lässt grüßen! - die meiner Meinung nach mitunter zu große Affirmation des Status Quo an, denn aller monetären Zwänge zum Trotz, ließen sich sicher auch die vermeintlich randständigen Themen mit mehr als nur jenen Newsmeldungen  bedenken, die ich ebenso gut auf hundetr anderen Webseiten oder Blogs finden kann.

Ahoj zusammen.


----------



## Firun (19. Februar 2012)

Azddel schrieb:


> Ein Bot könnte die Aufgabe wohl ebenso zufriedenstellend erledigen.



Ist das dein ernst ? 
News erstellen ist meistens die Aufgabe einer einzelnen Person, diese wechselt dann täglich.



Azddel schrieb:


> Ein bißchen seltsam kommt mir die Aussage vor, ein Berufstätiger könne nicht drei oder vier MMORPGs gleichzeitig intensiv spielen. Einerseits ist nie die Rede davon gewesen, dass so etwas gefordert werden würde. Andererseits bin ich bislang davon ausgegangen, dass der Beruf der Buffies die Beschäftigung mit MMORPGs (und Rollenspielen im allgemeinen) ist. Mir ist klar, dass ihr nicht den lieben langen Tag in den Redaktionsräumen sitzt und zockt. Erschüttert bin ich aber draüber, dass sich eure Redakteure anscheinend mit zusätzlichen Nebenjobs über Wasser halten müssen.



Tatsächlich ist es ja meistens so dass man den ganzen Tag über Berichte/News/Guides u.s.w schreibt und dann nach Feierabend Zuhause das Spiel spielt, und zwar nicht immer zum Spaß sondern um vielleicht auch um Sachen zu machen die man unterm Tag nicht kann (Raid,Recherche u.s.w)



Azddel schrieb:


> Dabei wäre das Problem einer einseitig verteilten Spielekompetenz doch relativ lässig über Freie Redakteure zu lösen, die ein weites Spektrum abdecken. Wobei da sicher die Leute nicht leicht zu finden sind, die sowohl eine hohe Kompetenz in den wenig abgedeckten Spielen mitbringen als auch das nötige Maß an journalistischer Qualität.



Auch hier muss man sagen das ein Unternehmen ein festes Budget hat wie willst du die vielen Freien Leute denn bezahlen ?
Man hat halt eben nur begrenzte Ressourcen zur Verfügung , da kann man nicht einfach mal heute 3-4 Freie Einstellen um sie dann Morgen wieder zu entlassen, so einfach läuft das nicht 

PS: jetzt fällt mir noch was ein, manchmal gibt es auch nicht immer was zu berichten was auch ein Grund sein kann das es mal weniger News zu einem Spiel gibt.
Und ein Tag der Offene Tür in der Buffed Redaktion wäre mal Sinnvoll dass man mal sehen kann wie es wirklich abläuft


----------



## Azddel (19. Februar 2012)

Firun schrieb:


> Ist das dein ernst ?
> News erstellen ist meistens die Aufgabe einer einzelnen Person, diese wechselt dann täglich.




Das war natürlich - wieder einmal - überspitzt formuliert. Das Erstellen von Newsmeldungen ist aber dennoch eine mechanische Sammel- und bestenfalls noch Auswertungstätigkeit. Ich denke, man versteht schon, was ich meine.





Firun schrieb:


> Tatsächlich ist es ja meistens so dass man den ganzen Tag über Berichte/News/Guides u.s.w schreibt und dann nach Feierabend Zuhause das Spiel spielt, und zwar nicht immer zum Spaß sondern um vielleicht auch um Sachen zu machen die man unterm Tag nicht kann (Raid,Recherche u.s.w)



Sag ich doch. Wobei ich mir sicher bin, auch wenn ich den internen Redaktionsalltag bei Buffed nicht kenne, dass da keineswegs den ganzen Tag geschrieben wird. Erfahrungsgemnäß sollte sich das bei ca. 40-50% der Arbeitszeit einpendeln. 





Firun schrieb:


> Auch hier muss man sagen das ein Unternehmen ein festes Budget hat wie willst du die vielen Freien Leute denn bezahlen ?
> 
> 
> Man hat halt eben nur begrenzte Ressourcen zur Verfügung , da kann man nicht einfach mal heute 3-4 Freie Einstellen um sie dann Morgen wieder zu entlassen, so einfach läuft das nicht



Mangelndes Budget schlägt sich in diesem Fall dann eben in der Qualität nieder. Und Freie Autoren muss man nicht in ein festes Anstelungsverhältnis nehmen, wie der Name schon sagt.


----------



## Firun (19. Februar 2012)

Azddel schrieb:


> auch wenn ich den internen Redaktionsalltag bei Buffed nicht kenne



Da bist du ja nicht der einzige und das ist auch bei vielen Aussagen hier raus zu lesen und somit das eigentliche Problem.

Woher soll man korrekt wissen von was man spricht wenn man im Endeffekt keine davon Ahnung hat, das ist nicht Böse gemeint aber ich erkläre einem Automechaniker auch nicht wie er mein Auto zu Reparieren hat.

Wie gesagt ein Tag der Offenen Türe und viele Fragen oder auch Kritik hätten sich erledigt


----------



## Azddel (19. Februar 2012)

Um es noch deutlicher zu machen: Ich kenne den speziellen Buffed Redaktionsalltag nicht.

Fast 15 Jahre journalistische Erfahrung hinterlassen dann aber doch ihre Spuren.- ;-)


----------



## Stanglnator (19. Februar 2012)

Azddel schrieb:


> Ein bißchen seltsam kommt mir die Aussage vor, ein Berufstätiger könne nicht drei oder vier MMORPGs gleichzeitig intensiv spielen. Einerseits ist nie die Rede davon gewesen, dass so etwas gefordert werden würde. Andererseits bin ich bislang davon ausgegangen, dass der Beruf der Buffies die Beschäftigung mit MMORPGs (und Rollenspielen im allgemeinen) ist. Mir ist klar, dass ihr nicht den lieben langen Tag in den Redaktionsräumen sitzt und zockt. Erschüttert bin ich aber draüber, dass sich eure Redakteure anscheinend mit zusätzlichen Nebenjobs über Wasser halten müssen.


Doch, es wurde gefordert, dass die Redaktion zu mehreren MMORPGs mehr als nur News bringt (wobei hier offensichtlich die Videos unterschlagen werden, die es z.B. zu Rift gab und gibt). Möchte man mehr in die Tiefe gehen, also zum Beispiel einen Klassen-Guide schreiben, eine Ini testen oder etwas in der Art, dann muss man mehr als mal reinspielen - dann braucht man einen hochgelevelten Char und am besten eine eingespielte Gilde oder Gruppe. Wer intensiv MMOs spielt, weiß, dass das mit 2 Stunden pro Tag schwierig wird. Zwischen viele Spiele zocken und MMORPGs auf einem Level spielen, dass man den meisten anderen etwas voraus hat, ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied.

Unsere Redakteure schreiben übrigens nicht nur eigene Artikel, sondern redigieren auch die Artikel von freien Mitarbeitern. Es wird während der Arbeitszeit also wenig gespielt, das geschieht überwiegend in der Freizeit. 

Wie du darauf kommst, dass unsere Redakteure Nebenjobs haben, ist mir ein Rätsel. Davon war nie die Rede, das ist auch weder möglich noch nötig.


----------



## kaepteniglo (19. Februar 2012)

corpescrust schrieb:


> Mir geht es da gar nicht nur um Rift, sondern generell um -fairness.
> Nehmen wir mal Age of Conan als Beispiel, dort ist letztens House of Crom als Instanz erschienen ist.
> Eine Stimmungsvolle Instanz ,die in Sachen Lichteffekten neue Maßstäbe setzt, was MMO betrifft.
> Ich denke schon, dass ein kleiner Video Bericht davon Interessanter gewesen wäre als ein paar Pets.



Wie schon einige male erwähnt wurde, bietet buffed die Möglichkeit, auch Usernews zu schreiben. Das hättest du in diesem Falle doch machen können und schon wäre eine News zu Age of Conan auf der Seite gewesen.

Die Redaktion kann nun nicht jedes MMO spielen und/oder auf Neuigekeiten "überwachen". Wenn die Patches zu Rift kommen, erscheinen schon genügend News.

Das Thema Guids und Skillungen ist wieder ein anderes. Einerseits wird es gefordert, aber sobald da auch nur der kleinste Fehler drin ist, wird rumgemeckert.


----------



## Azddel (19. Februar 2012)

Stanglnator schrieb:


> Wie du darauf kommst, dass unsere Redakteure Nebenjobs haben, ist mir ein Rätsel. Davon war nie die Rede, das ist auch weder möglich noch nötig.


Ahc, nur weil du schriebst, eine Berufstätiger könne keine 4 MMOS... usw. usf. Und ich darauf hinweisen wollte, dass die MMOs ja quasi sein Job sind.


Ging anscheinend in die Hose, diese Anspielung. Seis drum. 

Frohes Schaffen weiterhin.


----------



## KillerBee666 (19. Februar 2012)

Azddel schrieb:


> Ahc, nur weil du schriebst, eine Berufstätiger könne keine 4 MMOS... usw. usf. Und ich darauf hinweisen wollte, dass die MMOs ja quasi sein Job sind.
> 
> 
> Ging anscheinend in die Hose, diese Anspielung. Seis drum.
> ...



Ihr vergesst dabei immer das die leute das als Redakteur nunmal nicht in der Arbeitszeit tun.. alle denken immer das wäre so das man im büro sitzt und zockt.. das ist einfach falsch.. man macht ne menge nicht aufgeschriebener überstunden... und da es meines wissens nach sowohl Silarwen als auch den.. typ mit der brille^^ (sry ich vergesse seinen namen immer, der der auch hdro viel gespielt hat früher) beide rift zocken würde ich das nicht unterrepresentiert nennen.. wenns keine News gibt gibts halt keine... bis auf den Guiness World record gabs keine, und diese news war hier auf buffed zu sehen


----------



## Krinte (19. Februar 2012)

So vll mal bischen zurück zum Thema:



Ich persönlich würde mich freuen wenn Rift ein bischen mehr auf Buffed presentiert wird. New zu patch 1.7 kamen 1-2 Tage später etc.
Im cast kann man keine rift Frage stellen ohne das Flo im cast ist, da er sich sehr gut mit Rift auskennt und glaube ich auch noch spielt.



Klar muss man auch sehen wie die intereese an Rift ist. Das Game läuft neueridngs mega gut. volle Server etc, aber ich ahbe das Gefühl das die Buffed community nicht viele Rift spieler hat und es dadurch auch was ruhig wird.



Mal gucken wies sich in Zukunft entwickelt.



Krinte


----------



## Troete123 (20. Februar 2012)

Rift hat halt auch nicht so viele Abonennten, die Interesse an solchen Beiträgen haben, wie bei SW:TOR oder WoW . Rift kommt bestimmt nicht einmal auf 500.000


----------



## Dreviak (20. Februar 2012)

Troete123 schrieb:


> Rift hat halt auch nicht so viele Abonennten, die Interesse an solchen Beiträgen haben, wie bei SW:TOR oder WoW . Rift kommt bestimmt nicht einmal auf 500.000



Selbst wenn es nur 5000 wären, wären das immernoch 5000 Spieler die vielleicht gerne Guide über Klassen, Instanzen und Raids hätten, von den ganzen kleinkram den man so in Rift erledigen kann und dem Anfängerguide mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## Thestixxxx (20. Februar 2012)

Nur kann aus den paar Hanseln keiner Profit ziehen die offizielle Redaktion von Buffed ist nun mal kein Fanprojekt.


----------



## Dreviak (20. Februar 2012)

Thestixxxx schrieb:


> Nur kann aus den paar Hanseln keiner Profit ziehen die offizielle Redaktion von Buffed ist nun mal kein Fanprojekt.



Nur können aus den paar "Hanseln" schnell auch mehr werden. Und das sich Rift Spieler lieber auf andere Seiten zurückziehen ist doch klar, wenn hier nur WoW oder Neuheit X ausgeschlachtet wird. Auf den grossen Seiten kann man glauben, das WoW noch immer der alleine Marktführer ist, was Raids, Story usw. betrifft. Doch seit Rift ist das nunmal nicht mehr so und nur weil viele Spieler wegen Kleinigkeiten zurück nach WoW laufen, heisst das nicht, das Rift ein schlechteres Spiel bzw. schlechtere Inhalte bietet. Die Leute geben den neuen MMORPGs garkeine Chance zu zeigen, was in ihnen im Detail stecken. 

Und ich denke, das Rift auch in Deutschland garnicht so wenige Spieler hat, wie manche immer behaupten wollen.


----------



## Dargrimm (20. Februar 2012)

Huhu,

im Grunde haben beide Flos (Firun&Stanglnator) schon genug erklärt, aber hey, alle gute Flöe sind derer drei.

Ergo: Wir machen meiner Ansicht noch häufig was zu Rift, gerade in der buffed-Show und auch im Magazin ist Rift Dauergast, das schaffen derzeit im MMO-Sektor nur SWTOR und WoW.
Wir haben anhand von Verkaufszahlen unserer Magazine und des Sonderhefts sowie der Zugriffszahlen schon recht schnell bemerkt, dass Rift zwar nicht uninteressant ist, aber auch nicht gerade für kreischende Menschenmengen in Kiosken oder vor PC-Bildschirmen sorgt.
Dementsprechend KÖNNEN wir als Unternehmen (bzw. als Teil eines solchen) die Marktlage nicht ignorieren. Wenn wir also gucken müssen: Redakteur X steckt 30 Stunden in ein Spiel, um dort einen ordentlichen Klassenguide zu machen, dann schauen wir schon sehr genau, ob das dann 5.000 oder 500 Leute lesen - sowas macht man ein, vielleicht auch zwei Mal, aber sicher nicht ein drittes Mal. 

Ich kann Euch aber versprechen, dass Rift noch lange einen Platz hier bei uns haben wird, in unseren Tests im Heft bestätigen wir ja auch jedes Mal die sehr hohe Qualität. So einen Einsteiger-Guide halte ich für eine sehr gute Idee, mal schauen, wann ich den machen kann 

Spannender dürfte es um Rift sicher wieder werden, wenn die Herrschaften aus San Francisco mal ein Addon ankündigen, in der Tat frage ich seit Monaten regelmäßig danach, aber noch herrscht konstantes Schweigen. Wir haben in der Vergangenheit viele Videos zu Rift gehabt, diverse Berichte (im Vorfeld der Glutinsel zuletzt eine Preview) und auch schon Guides. Klar, dass einige Klassenguides überholt sein dürften, bei Instanzen hingegen hat sich nicht so arg viel getan. 

Ich selber spiele seit der Beta, also ca. Dezember 2010 und bin mit meinem Kleri Stufe 50, meine Twinks dümpeln im 20er Bereich. Ich habe jeden Raid des Spiels gesehen, davon viele gecleard, nur Hammerhall nicht (bis Boss 4). Allerdings hatten mir da schon vorab die Entwickler einige Kämpfe gezeigt. Ich habe so ziemlich alles im Spiel gesehen und logge mich derzeit eigentlich nur ein, wenn es mal wieder was Neues gibt - was ja zum Glück sehr oft der Fall ist. Die Hochzeit meiner Freundin und mir zum Weltrekord-Versuch gabs am Wochenende in der buffed-Show (also so etwa vor 3 Tagen...). Von daher finde ich schon, dass wir genug zu Rift machen. Ein Aufmerksamkeitsschub kommt sicher, wenn es wieder mehr zu zeigen gibt, auch die neuen Inhalte von 1.7 werden wir sicher bald mal in der Show haben.

Ergo, keine Sorge, das Rift-Fähnlein halte ich schon hoch, auch wenn es manchmal nur sehr leise im Wind flattert


----------



## ImaginaPix (21. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

so ganz verstehe ich die Aufregung hier nicht ...

Ich finde das hier immer über Neuigkeiten in Rift berichtet wird, sei es im BuffedCast, den News, der Show oder dem Magazin - vor allem wird Rift immer gelobt für seine Qualität, die Art und Weise wie Hotfixes eingespielt werden und wie schnell neue Sachen ins Spiel kommen.

Es liegt doch eher an den Lesern der Seite das Rift nicht mehr Aufmerksamkeit bekommt. Und im Moment ist es doch wirklich sehr ruhig rund um Rift finde ich. Es läuft einfach rund und größere Fehler gibt es auch nicht.


----------



## Thestixxxx (21. Februar 2012)

Ach auch wenn der Beitrag wegen Kritik an Rift wahrscheinlich wieder entfernt wird.

Wieviele Spieler wird Rift weltweit noch haben ? 30 000 ?

Trion wird wahrscheinlich versuchen mit ein paar Contentpatchs ohne Content noch ne weile hinzuwursteln aber für Rift ist doch der Bart ab.


----------



## Lari (21. Februar 2012)

Thestixxxx schrieb:


> Ach auch wenn der Beitrag wegen Kritik an Rift wahrscheinlich wieder entfernt wird.
> 
> Wieviele Spieler wird Rift weltweit noch haben ? 30 000 ?
> 
> Trion wird wahrscheinlich versuchen mit ein paar Contentpatchs ohne Content noch ne weile hinzuwursteln aber für Rift ist doch der Bart ab.



Müssten so zwischen 150.000 und 200.000 sein. Letzte bekannte Zahl waren etwa 250.000 Anfang 2012 (laut mmodata).
Und Contentpatches ohne Content...: als ich mit Erscheinen von 1.5 aufhörte gab es gerade eine neue Master-Instanz.
Seitdem ich wieder spiele sind mir folgende neue Sachen aufgefallen:
- Sofort-Abenteuer
- eine große, neue Insel mit Dailys, neuen Raidrissen und vielen vielen Quests
- eine komplett neue, riesige Instanz mit 11? (14?) Bossen für 5 Spieler
- ein neuer 10 Mann Raid

Mit dem nächsten Patch müsste dann das neue Raid-Tier kommen.

Und wieso sollte man dein Posting löschen? Es stimmt zwar nichts, aber böse war das Posting doch nicht


----------



## Thestixxxx (21. Februar 2012)

Das heißt also auf einen Server entfallen ca. 6000 aktive Acounts wo noch nicht mal eingerechnet ist das zumindest ca. die hälfte der Euroserver leer bzw. wenig bevölkert ist.
Ich denke da nur noch der harte Kern spielt der relativ viel Online ist entfallen auf einen vollen Server 1000 - 1500 aktive Accounts.

Content kann man sich natürlich Streiten aber der einzig nennenswerte Contentpatch war für mich die Glutinsel.
Der Rest waren meist Nerfs, Zahlenspielereien, aufgewärmte Inis und diverse Inis um die Leute beider Stange zu halten.


----------



## corpescrust (21. Februar 2012)

Thestixxxx schrieb:


> Das heißt also auf einen Server entfallen ca. 6000 aktive Acounts wo noch nicht mal eingerechnet ist das zumindest ca. die hälfte der Euroserver leer bzw. wenig bevölkert ist.
> Ich denke da nur noch der harte Kern spielt der relativ viel Online ist entfallen auf einen vollen Server 1000 - 1500 aktive Accounts.
> 
> Content kann man sich natürlich Streiten aber der einzig nennenswerte Contentpatch war für mich die Glutinsel.
> Der Rest waren meist Nerfs, Zahlenspielereien, aufgewärmte Inis und diverse Inis um die Leute beider Stange zu halten.



Man sollte auf einen Server gehen, der Abends mittel bis voll ist.
Dann lässt sich Rift gut spielen.

Über Content man kann sich eigentlich nicht streiten.

Content = Inhalt

- Sofort-Abenteuer
- eine große, neue Insel mit Dailys, neuen Raidrissen und vielen vielen Quests
- eine komplett neue, riesige Instanz mit 11? (14?) Bossen für 5 Spieler
- ein neuer 10 Mann Raid

(hab mal copy+paste benutzt @lari)

Ist neuer Inhalt , also ganz klar definiert.
Liegt auf jeden Fall im Rahmen wenn man es mit anderen Spielen vergleicht.


150.000-200.00 ,wären vollkommen ok.
Damit ließe sich ein gutes Entwicklerteam finanzieren.


----------



## Thestixxxx (21. Februar 2012)

Das Rift beim Inhalt gut im Rahmen liegt da stimme ich natürlich voll zu.
Es verwundert mich auch nicht das es bei Fans gut ankommt.
Nur leider fehlt denke ich für langfristig erfolgreic
hes p2p einfach etwas Massentauglichkeit.


----------



## Thjodrerir (21. Februar 2012)

Rift ist massentauglich, aber wer gibt denn schon seinen langjährigen Charakter aus einem anderen MMO auf? Rift kombiniert die besten Spielelemente aus bereits bekannten MMOs, jedoch denke ich, dass man neue Ideen benötigt, damit auch Spieler langfristig bleiben.

Mich ärgert es auch immer, das 200.000 als 'wenig' angesehen wird. Bitte, orientiert euch bitte nicht an der Anzahl der WoW-Abonnements, denn diese Zahl ist für andere MMOs unrealitisch.


----------



## Hugenotte (22. Februar 2012)

Ich würde mal sagen es liegt daran, das Trion Patches usw raushaut wie ne Gatlinggun, es wäre einfach zu viel arbeit über alles haarklein zu berichten, zumal RIFT unter den Buffedusern nicht das beliebteste mmo ist (Hier sind halt noch die Meisten wow spieler betohnung liegt auf NOCH ). Deswegen ist es ansich ok wenn nur News kommen, wenn auch was großes in RIFT kommt^^


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Februar 2012)

Das war der Grund, warum ich mit Rift aufgehört habe. Bin nimmer mit den Updates hinterher gekommen und immer mehr verpasst.


----------



## Quentaros (23. Februar 2012)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Das war der Grund, warum ich mit Rift aufgehört habe. Bin nimmer mit den Updates hinterher gekommen und immer mehr verpasst.



Lass dich davon nicht abschrecken. Ich denke die Updates intervalle werden langsam etwas länger, die einzigen Sachen, die dazukommen, sind kleine Hotfix und die ein oder andere kleine Änderung, sei es tooltip, bugfixes, Interface etc...pp
Contentmäßig verpasste auch nix gross, die meisten vorhanden Raids (10er und 20er) werden regelmäßig wahrgenommen, auch meist von Randoms, wo ich gute Erfahrung gemacht habe.

Wie gesagt, kleine Anmerkung von mir. Anosnten transe einfach zur Brutmutter, wir kömnnen die ein oder anderen in unserer Gilde gebrauchen.


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Februar 2012)

Wenn es wirklich chanven für mich gibt, den Kontent durch zu machen wäre ich dabei. Hab ja jetzt endlich mal nen PC mit genug Rechenleistung um es flüssig zu spielen. Seit ihr Skeptiker oder Wächter?


----------



## Tirima (23. Februar 2012)

Ich war auf der Seite der Skeptiker unterweg, finde aber im Moment einfach nicht die Zeit um wieder ins Spiel einzusteigen. Und die Arbeit will einfach nicht weniger werden...

Nun, du musst Rift nicht auf maximalen Einstellungen spielen um es gut darstellen zu lassen. Welche Spezifikationen hat denn dein Rechner? Also CPU, Grafikkarte, Arbeitsspeicher usw.?




Edit:
Die allergrößte Stärke von Rift, gegenüber dem übermächtigen und alles erdrückenden Branchenprimus, ist die wesentlich angenehmere Ingame-Community. Eigentlich ist es sogar gut, dass Rift nicht so sehr Mainstream ist denn dann würden viele von jenen Spielern zu Rift wechseln, welche WoW zu dem machen bzw. gemacht haben, was es jetzt ist.

Ich vergleiche Rift, in meinem Freundeskreis, immer gerne mit einem vergrabenen Schatz. Wenige werden sich auf die Suche nach ihm begeben, wenn im Laden nebenan im Schaufenster eine Truhe voller Plastikgold die Leute anlockt. Aber jene, welche sich auf die Suche machen und dann den echten Schatz finden, werden verstehen wieso das Plastikgold im Laden nur eine billige Attrappe ist und die Leute nur blendet.


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Februar 2012)

Stimmt, bei Release war es auch schon angenehm. Ich hatte halt nen Laptop, bis ich jetzt den PC zugelegt habe. Und bei dem hates auf niedrigsten Einstellungen permanet geruckelt. Jetzt habeich aber genug Rechenleistug um es sogar auf max (oder zumindest hoch) zu spielen. ^^


----------



## Quentaros (23. Februar 2012)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Wenn es wirklich chanven für mich gibt, den Kontent durch zu machen wäre ich dabei. Hab ja jetzt endlich mal nen PC mit genug Rechenleistung um es flüssig zu spielen. Seit ihr Skeptiker oder Wächter?



Wir sind Skeptiker und hören auf den Gildennamen Fabulous auf Brutmutter. Also wenn du interesse hast, einfach mal jemanden ansprechen von uns.


----------



## zampata (23. Februar 2012)

Thjodrerir schrieb:


> Mich ärgert es auch immer, das 200.000 als 'wenig' angesehen wird. Bitte, orientiert euch bitte nicht an der Anzahl der WoW-Abonnements, denn diese Zahl ist für andere MMOs unrealitisch.



Es ändert aber absolut nichts an der Tatsache, dass ein Spiel eine bestimmte Menge Abonnementen benötigt
damit Buffed (und alle anderen Zeitschriften) darüber berichten kann.
Der "kicken" kann auch kein Sonderheft über die B-Jungend von Unterkreuzbüttel bringen.

200k sind einfach wenig, zumindest wenn man sie an der Anzahl Werbekunden orientiert.
Das kann man blöd finden, ist aber so.


----------



## Mayestic (23. Februar 2012)

Thestixxxx schrieb:


> Das Grundproblem ist aus meiner Sicht das einige Leute die Rift spielen die Realität nicht anerkennen wollen und in dem Fall hilft keine Diskussion weiter.
> 
> Es hat übrigens wie bereits erwähnt jeder die Möglichkeit selber nen Artikel zu erstellen und hier um Veröffentlichung zu bitten.




Ein anderes Grundproblem ist das Spieler wie du denken das ihre Meinung das Maß aller Dinge wäre. 
Ich kann mich insofern deiner Meinung sogar anschließen denn auch wenn ich nur wenig vom Content gesehn habe gibts in Rift nicht mehr als in WoW auch. Raids, Raids und noch mehr Raids. 
Natürlich gibts nochn paar Dinge mehr aber nichts wirklich neues und nun kommt mir nicht mit dynamischen Events die wenn man sie ignoriert keinerlei dauerhafte Auswirkungen haben. 
Daher ist Rift für mich mittlerweile absolut uninteressant und ich sehe es nur als Klon eines anderen Spiels. 
Meine Gilde spielt mehrere Spiele. Multigaming-Clan halt. Zu Raidzeiten ist der Unterteil für Rift im TS propper voll. Den Rest der Woche sieht man vielleicht 5 Mann/Frau im TS und die sagen dann auf Anfrage auch das unsere Gilde während der Woche tot ist, kaum einer noch twinkt und alle nur noch zu Raids einloggen. 

Das Interesse an Rift ist nach wie vor vorhanden aber doch wesentlich niedriger als noch vorn paar Monate. 

Was mich an deiner Aussage aber stört ist das du scheinbar denkst das alle so denken müssen wie du. Was ist denn mit den Spielern die absolut neu in MMOs sind. Rift ist deren erstes MMO und sie spielen es heute immernoch so mit Liebe und Feuer bis zum Release. Kein Spiel das in der nächsten Zeit kommt wird Rift für diese Spieler vom Thron des geilsten, besten und genialsten MMOs werfen. Nichts kann Rift das Wasser reichen und ich finde das ist absolut in Ordnung. 

Für mich der vor vielen Jahren auf dem Ultima Online Server Lake Superior angefangen hat MMOs zu spielen, der dann nach Catskills gewandert ist um dann nochmal später mit der Gilde eine neue Heimat auf Drachenfels aufzubauen muss ich sagen das ich die meisten wenn aber nicht alle MMOs gespielt habe und ich bin deutlich abgestumpfter und kein bisschen mehr zu begeistern. MMOs gehören mehr oder weniger zu meinem Leben, Pausen von bis zu 12 Monaten waren in der Vergangenheit nicht selten aber iwann spiele ich es doch wieder. Das aber diese schrumpfende Anzahl an Spieler die Rift mit solcher Begeisterung spielen wie wir vielleicht vor Jahren WoW, Everquest oder SWG gespielt haben nicht lohnt Rift ein ganzes Sonderheft zu widmen so muss man sich eben mit einem Artikel oder ein paar Seiten begnügen. In der Buffedshow war Baldred wochenlang unterwegs und hat uns Rift gezeigt aber ehrlich die meisten Informationen kann eine Spielezeitschrift garnicht aktuell genug liefern. Auf jeder x-beliebigen Rift-Seite gibts die Infos schneller und meist präziser als hier. Aber die Grundversorgung ist gedeckt. 

Derzeit ist halt SWTOR für sehr viele sehr interessant, das wird aber ( da ich ein Schwarzmaler bin ) demnächst auch stark nachlassen . Für Juni wurde nun meine ich The Secret World angekündigt, für Diablo3 und Guild Wars2 gehn nun die Betaphasen in die ersten öffentlichen wenn auch geschlossenen Runden und wenn demnächst mal hoffentlich ein Rift Addon angekündigt wird wirds auch dazu dann wieder mehr Berichte geben. Vergleichsweise ruhig ist es hier aber auch bezüglich WoW. Alles wartet aufs Addon und es wird Langeweile geschoben.


----------



## Thestixxxx (24. Februar 2012)

Mayestic schrieb:


> Was mich an deiner Aussage aber stört ist das du scheinbar denkst das alle so denken müssen wie du. Was ist denn mit den Spielern die absolut neu in MMOs sind. Rift ist deren erstes MMO und sie spielen es heute immernoch so mit Liebe und Feuer bis zum Release. Kein Spiel das in der nächsten Zeit kommt wird Rift für diese Spieler vom Thron des geilsten, besten und genialsten MMOs werfen. Nichts kann Rift das Wasser reichen und ich finde das ist absolut in Ordnung.



Mir ging es bei der Aussage eigentlich um den Kontext des ganzen Treads.

Wenn man alle Infarmationen aus dem Internet heranzieht und auch bereit ist realistische Betrachtungen anzustellen wird schnell kar das Trion mit Rift unmöglich noch Schwarze Zahlen schreiben kann.

Uns nun soll Buffed daherkommen und das Fähnlein auf seine Kosten hochhalten, das kann nicht angehen.


----------



## Lari (24. Februar 2012)

Thestixxxx schrieb:


> Wenn man alle Infarmationen aus dem Internet heranzieht und auch bereit ist realistische Betrachtungen anzustellen wird schnell kar das Trion mit Rift unmöglich noch Schwarze Zahlen schreiben kann.



Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher. Kennst du die Entwicklungskosten? Die Kosten für die Aufrechterhaltung des Services?
200.000 Abos sind für eine unbekannte Spielefirma und ein Spiel ohne große Franchise im Nacken vollkommen in Ordnung, der Entwickler wird ja selbst nicht mit Unmengen an Abos gerechnet haben.

Also ich glaube schon, dass Trion immer noch schwarze Zahlen mit Rift schreibt.


----------



## tekkon123 (24. Februar 2012)

@thestixxxir geht es seit Wochen nur darum hier rumzutrollen und dir aus den Fingern zu saugen,warum Rift tot ist.Aber das weisst du ja.

http://www.buffed.de/Rift-PC-231664/News/Rift-Offizielle-Serverliste-zum-Headstart-drei-deutsche-Server-813110/

Das ist die Headstart Liste.Damit hat Trion gerechnet.
Als dann der unerwartete Ansturm der Spieler kam,wurde bei diesen Servern die Kappazität erhöht.Als auch das nicht mehr reichte wurden weitere Server eröffnet.Viele von denen gibt es nicht mehr.Aber wenn mann sich die Liste anschaut und mit der jetzigen Bevölkerung vergleicht,liegt Trion immernoch weit über dem,womit sie anfangs gerechnet haben.
Aber als Trions Buchhalter kann Thestixxx das sicher fachkundig wiederlegen.


----------



## Thestixxxx (24. Februar 2012)

Lari schrieb:


> Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher. Kennst du die Entwicklungskosten? Die Kosten für die Aufrechterhaltung des Services?
> 200.000 Abos sind für eine unbekannte Spielefirma und ein Spiel ohne große Franchise im Nacken vollkommen in Ordnung, der Entwickler wird ja selbst nicht mit Unmengen an Abos gerechnet haben.
> 
> Also ich glaube schon, dass Trion immer noch schwarze Zahlen mit Rift schreibt.




Umsatz 2011 100 Mio US Dollar

Entwicklungskosten erheblich über 50 Mio US Dollar

500 Mitarbeiter x 4000 Dollar Brutto (Schntt) 2 Mio Dollar/ Monat

Kleinkarm wie Werbung Fixkosten Server usw denke ich auch 2 Mio Dollar / Monat

z.Z. 34 Server a 1500 Accounts (ich rechne alle mal als proppevoll) 51 0000 Accounts x 15 Dollar 765 000 Dollar (wobei hier viel duch Jahresabbos usw. sicher schon in 2011 drinn war die auch noch erheblich billiger sind usw.)

Ausserdem hat Trion nebenbei noch ein paar andere Dinge am laufen mit denen sie noch keinen Cent verdient haben.

Wichtig ist z.Z. denke ich wer die Kosten für die Expansion nach China und Südostasien trägt.

(zu den Zahlen von MMO Data, die Genaugkeit hat das schlechteste Raiting und das auf einem vollen Server 6000 - 10 000 aktive Accounts liegen sollen ......)


----------



## Azddel (24. Februar 2012)

Wie schnell man doch eine solche Kalkulation aus dem Bauch heraus ins Blaue hinein abfeuern kann.

Du solltest als Finazberater anheuern.


----------



## Lari (24. Februar 2012)

Thestixxxx schrieb:


> Umsatz 2011 100 Mio US Dollar


Richtig.


> Entwicklungskosten erheblich über 50 Mio US Dollar


Richtig.



> 500 Mitarbeiter x 4000 Dollar Brutto (Schntt) 2 Mio Dollar/ Monat


Hm, Quelle? Finde da so auf Anhieb nichts.


> Kleinkarm wie Werbung Fixkosten Server usw denke ich auch 2 Mio Dollar / Monat


Gaaaaanz weit daneben. Trion macht kaum Werbung und z.B. zahlt NCSoft weniger für ihre Server in einem gesamten Jahr 



> z.Z. 34 Server a 1500 Accounts (ich rechne alle mal als proppevoll) 51 0000 Accounts x 15 Dollar 765 000 Dollar (wobei hier viel duch Jahresabbos usw. sicher schon in 2011 drinn war die auch noch erheblich billiger sind usw.)


Es sind geschätzt um die 200.000 Abos, das entspricht über 2.000.000 $ Umsatz im Monat. Du musst mit deutlich mehr aktiven Accounts pro Server rechnen. Aktiv bedeutet nicht, dass man jeden abend online ist.



> Ausserdem hat Trion nebenbei noch ein paar andere Dinge am laufen mit denen sie noch keinen Cent verdient haben.


Richtig. Aber wieviel das kostet weißt du nicht.



> Wichtig ist z.Z. denke ich wer die Kosten für die Expansion nach China und Südostasien trägt.


Höchstwahrscheinlich bekommt Trion sogar Geld dafür von dem Publisher des jeweiligen Landes 



> (zu den Zahlen von MMO Data, die Genaugkeit hat das schlechteste Raiting und das auf einem vollen Server 6000 - 10 000 aktive Accounts liegen sollen ......)


Richtig, kommt aber dennoch hin.

Im Endeffekt weißt du fast nichts handfestes, verschätzt dich zum Teil immens. Hinzu kommt, dass Trion allein mit Rift 100 Millionen Umsatz gemacht hat bei Entwicklungskosten über 50.000.000$. Und 40 Millionen Dollar verpulvert man nicht in einem Jahr mit Kosten für dieses Spiel  Auch werden 2 Millionen reichen, um weiterhin Gewinn zu erwirtschaften und Spiele in der Entwicklung haben nichts mit Rift zu tun. Zumal auch diese Spiele ab Release Umsatz machen.

Trion geht es gut und Rift war keine Pleite


----------



## Thestixxxx (24. Februar 2012)

Azddel schrieb:


> Wie schnell man doch eine solche Kalkulation aus dem Bauch heraus ins Blaue hinein abfeuern kann.
> 
> Du solltest als Finazberater anheuern.



 Dafür bin ich zu ehrlich



Lari schrieb:


> Trion geht es gut und Rift war keine Pleite



Um mal die ganzen unbewiesenen Zahlenspielchen beiseite zu lassen.

Aus meinem tägliche erleben kenne ich es so das Firmen die gute Geschäfte machen stolz drauf sind auch eigentlich immer ein paar belastbare Eckdaten rausgeben.

Und nicht irgendwas von registrierten Accounts und Umsatzzahlen faseln wo jeder Insider genau weiss das das ganze wertlos ist.

Alle meine Ausführungen könnte Trion mit einem Satz ad absurdum füren.


----------



## Lari (24. Februar 2012)

In der MMO-Branche machen es aber nur die Publisher/Entwickler, die es auch müssen.
Meiner Meinung nach verschätzt du dich eben gewaltig bei den laufenden Kosten. Über Spielerzahlen brauchen wir ja nicht zu reden, dass sie weiterhin leicht sinken oder durch momentane SWToR Rückkehrer stagnieren ist soweit klar. Dennoch wird die momentane Playerbase für die Erwirtschaftung eines Gewinns reichen, wenn man nur Rift betrachtet.

Aber zurück zum eigentlichen Thema


----------



## Derulu (24. Februar 2012)

Thjodrerir schrieb:


> Mich ärgert es auch immer, das 200.000 als 'wenig' angesehen wird. Bitte, orientiert euch bitte nicht an der Anzahl der WoW-Abonnements, denn diese Zahl ist für andere MMOs unrealitisch.



Auch die großen Publisher mit den Spieleschmieden in ihrem Eigentum betrachten 200.000 als "wenig" und manchmal auch als Mißerfolg...


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (24. Februar 2012)

tekkon123 schrieb:


> @thestixxxir geht es seit Wochen nur darum hier rumzutrollen und dir aus den Fingern zu saugen,warum Rift tot ist.Aber das weisst du ja.
> 
> http://www.buffed.de...-Server-813110/
> 
> ...


Ich denke auch, daß TRION mit den derzeitigen Abonnenten gut leben kann.


Das ganze Geld wird bei den Anlegern geblieben sein, denn schliesslich wollen sie ja mehr verdienen als Herr Ackermann. Dessen Meßlatte war letztes Jahr 25% je Jahr Gewinnsteigerung (aber nehmen wir ruhig mal 25% für die einmalige Investition). Die sind jetzt aber höchstwahrscheinlich aus dem laufenden Spielertrag raus. Die Zahl ab wieviel Abonnenten ein MMO 
Gewinn einfährt ist zu alt um es wirklich beurteilen zu können.Man bedenke auch, daß sogenannte FreeToPlay MMO offensichtlich mit weniger sehr guten Gewinn machen und Heute zu nahezu 100% in der Form auf den Markt kommen. 
>ich merke es gerade in ATLANTICA wie hoch der Kaufdruck ist, wenn bestimmte Gegenstände aus dem ersten Jahr aus dem Shop rausgenommen werden, diese aber noch in einigen Sammlungen fehlen. Die Kauferfolgsfenster haben sich kurzfristig mehr als verfünffacht. Dabei ist der mittlere Erfolg den gewünschten Gegenstand zu bekommen nahe 100 Euro Einsatz. Bei einem neuen Objekt je Monat sind das schon mal (Abo)-Einnahemn von 100 Euro je Monat ...<

Achja, eine gute Firma nutzt natürlich erwirtschaftetes geld für die finazierung nachfolgender Projekte. Das ist imer günstiger als Investorenverträge ...


----------



## zampata (25. Februar 2012)

die goldene Regel bei Finanzberatern: spekuliere nie mit eigenem Geld


----------



## Ba'sing'se (25. Februar 2012)

Ahoi-hoi,

zu aller erst muss ich BUFFED mal ordentlich loben! wenn ihr mehr infos zu rift wollt schaut euch doch mal andere seiten von diversen spielezeitschriften an, gibts dort mehr infos? ich denke nicht!
als ich anfing mich für das genre MMORPG zu interresieren war buffed das einzige magazin das mir gefiel, weil es das einzigste war ( und denke auch ist) dessen ca. 120 seiten nicht zu 80% mit World of Warcraft gefüllt sind! desweiteren ist buffed immer noch ein unternehmen in dem leute arbeiten die ihre familien ernähren müssen, und wenn sie jetzt WoW und SWTOR komplett ausser acht lassen ( was im moment ohne zweifel die gefragtesten spiele in diesem genre sind) müssten wohl mehrere buffed mitarbeiter zusehen wo sie ihre brötchen herbekommen! auf den mitarbeitern rumzuhacken, wie z.B. " die schreiben nur dadrüber weil sie es auch selbst mögen" ist meines erachtens völlig unfair, hat nicht jeder einen job in denen er mehrere aufgaben hat, wobei ihm einige gefallen und er sich mehr mühe gibt, als andere, die ihm weniger zusagen! auf den autovergleich den ich in etwa so verstand:" auto bild schreibt ja auch nur nicht über VW!" es gibt sehr viele firmen die autos produzieren, ich selbst arbeite in einer fimra die mit ca 50 mitarbeitern selbst autos herstellt, sind zwar pro jahr nur etwa 20, aber trotzdem war bei uns noch kein reporter von auto bild! 

wenn es also spiele gibt, die 10 mio oder 2 mio spieler haben, wird darüber wohl logischerweise mehr berichtet als über spiele die nur 1 mio oder 500.000 spieler haben, buffed ist ein unternehmen und muss zusehen das ihre zeitschriften auch an den mann kommen, wenn du selbst die chance hättest etwas zu verkaufen, würdest du lieber einen artikel nehmen den nur etwa 20 leute unter 1000 anspricht oder ienen artikel der 500 leute unter 1000 anspricht?? denk drüber nach und bilde dir selbst deine meinung!

klar gibt es unternehmen die innovativ denken und sich auf neuland wagen, aber mehr als die (viel mehr) gehen in der masse bekannter rivalen unter!

sorry für die rechtschreibfehler und das ausser acht lassen jeglicher weiblicher ansprecharten, wobei ihr mädels natürlich auch mit der männlichen schreibweise angesprochen seid!

Mfg 
ICH


----------



## foobarbar (29. Februar 2012)

Ba schrieb:


> wenn ihr mehr infos zu rift wollt schaut euch doch mal andere seiten von diversen spielezeitschriften an, gibts dort mehr infos? ich denke nicht!


Du vergleichst allen Ernstes buffed, ein Magazin spezialisiert auf MMO(RPG)s mit normalen Spielemagazinen, die ein viel breiteres Spektrum bedienen? Dazu muss ich glaube nichts weiter sagen. 

Muss mich als RIFT-Spieler der Kritik von TE anschließen,
buffed hat z.B. in seiner buffedShow folgende größere Inhalte/Content-Updates von RIFT völlig ignoriert. Inhalte, die genügend Videomaterial hergegeben hätten.
- die 20er Raid-Instanz "Hammerhall" mit 11 Bossen (gab nur damals ein kurzes Preview zu dem damit verbundenen Event auf dem PTS, jedoch kein Einblick in die sehr interessanten/innovativen Bosskämpfe)
- die 10er Raid-Instanz "Aufstieg des Phönix" mit 4 Bossen (wurde nicht mal beiläufig erwähnt, obwohl die Ini lange Zeit eine echte Herausforderung für viele Gilden war)
- die beiden Master-Inis, die sich z.T. erheblich von der Expert-Variante unterscheiden
- die Ebeneneinstimmung, damit verbundene PvP-Änderungen (z.B. Wegfall der PvP-Seele) etc.

Dass solche Inhalte zum Teil nicht mal als News präsentiert werden, während bei den "Brot und Butter-MMOs" WoW und SWTOR jeder kleinste Hotfix bis ins Detail zerlegt wird, 
lässt schon berechtigte Vermutungen bzgl. der Ignoranz gegenüber Rift aufkommen.

Die Tatsache, dass der für Rift zuständige Redakteur gerade mal HK4/11 clear hat beweist nur, dass er den Großteil des Rift-Endcontents nie zu Gesicht bekommen hat. 
Der Teil, in dem das Spiel gerade interessant wird, da RIFT primär ein auf PvE ausgelegtes Spiel mit interessanten Raids ist.

Es fehlt einfach ein Redakteur im buffed-Team, der Rift aktiv spielt. 
Sich alle paar Wochen mal einzuloggen, wenn der Trion RSS-Feed mal wieder eine brauchbare Pressemeldung hergibt, ist kein Vergleich zu dem ambitionierten Journalismus, wie er bei den Brot und Butter-MMOs praktiziert wird.

Wenn Rift aufgrund des geringen Leserinteresses eine so untergeordnete Rolle in der Redaktion spielt, warum erscheint es dann in der oberen Menüleiste immer noch an 3. Position, hinter WoW und SWTOR?


----------



## Enrico300 (29. Februar 2012)

Karneval der Auserwählten ist heute gestartet, ein Weltevent, mal wieder.
Macht sehr viel Spasß, es gibt Pets,Mounts, Masken und andere Sachen zu gewinnen.


----------



## Shamaniko (29. Februar 2012)

Bin neueinsteiger bei Rift und der Event gefällt mir wirklich sehr gut..

würde mir auch mehr News bei Buffed wünschen.. der Event wird ja nichma ansatzweiße irgentwo erwähnt.


Gibts den ne gute Alternativseite wo man sich gut über das spiel informieren kann?


----------



## Thestixxxx (29. Februar 2012)

Shamaniko schrieb:


> Gibts den ne gute Alternativseite wo man sich gut über das spiel informieren kann?



Wenn du eine findest kannst du ja mal bescheid geben.


----------



## Thestixxxx (29. Februar 2012)

Enrico300 schrieb:


> Karneval der Auserwählten ist heute gestartet, ein Weltevent, mal wieder.
> Macht sehr viel Spasß, es gibt Pets,Mounts, Masken und andere Sachen zu gewinnen.



Wieder nach Schema "F" ?

Mach ne Dayli in der Hauptstadt 2 in der Pampa und schließ 10 Risse der Sorte X ?


----------



## Quentaros (29. Februar 2012)

Shamaniko schrieb:


> Gibts den ne gute Alternativseite wo man sich gut über das spiel informieren kann?



Meinst du sowas in etwa?

Rift-news.de


----------



## Quentaros (29. Februar 2012)

Thestixxxx schrieb:


> Wieder nach Schema "F" ?
> 
> Mach ne Dayli in der Hauptstadt 2 in der Pampa und schließ 10 Risse der Sorte X ?



Und? In WOW ist das auch nicht anders, oder?


----------



## Thestixxxx (29. Februar 2012)

Quentaros schrieb:


> Und? In WOW ist das auch nicht anders, oder?



In WoW sind alle Events wenn man sie durchspielt an das Erfolgssystem gekoppelt. Sicher gibt es bestimmte Grundmuster aber in WoW ist jedes Event definitiv anders.

Bei Rift wird jedes mal das selbe Script mit anderen Variabeln benutzt.


----------



## Thestixxxx (29. Februar 2012)

Quentaros schrieb:


> Meinst du sowas in etwa?
> 
> Rift-news.de




Typische Deutsche Riftseite halt, ein paar kopierte Einträge teilweise noch nicht mal auf deutsch und Forenbeiträge die schon älter als die Steinkohle sind.

Auf der Seite gibt es von November bis Ende Februar (4 Monate) 16 News die man so weit ich das fix gelesen habe auch alle auf Buffed lesen konnte.


----------



## mmonsta (29. Februar 2012)

stixxx welches game spielst du denn grad?? ich will auch mal flamen^^

generell rift sicher viel zu wenig vertreten mMn aber das is buffeds sache.......nur was mich an der vielfalt im allg stört es gibt immer noch etliche wow fluff news ala transmogridingsda, petbattle und der ganze lore kack da fehlt mir das verständnis....generiert das soviele klicks? 
swtor auch etwas zu viel des guten obwohl ich da noch die nachfrage aufgrund des neuen halbwegs nachvollziehen kann.....die ernüchterung dürfte für jeden einzelnen evtl folgen (tor für mich!! fail des jahres 2011)

hmm ja abgeschweift....btt: more RIFT (und andere games)....(aoc handwerks news warn zb nice und gut zu wissen)


p.s.

wow events laufen nich nach schema F?? löööls ^^


----------



## Thjodrerir (1. März 2012)

Der Olle trollt euch doch nur.


----------



## Lari (1. März 2012)

Das momentane Event ist nicht nach Schema F und hat 6 Phasen. Momentan gibts Mini-Spiele in Sanctum und man baut vor der Stadt die Festwagen für den Umzug.
Dazu spawnen Random Pinatas, die man kaputtschlagen kann für die Event-Währung und eventuell sind noch Drops anderer Events drin.

Also ne Stixxx, nicht Schema F  Muss dich da leider wieder enttäuschen


----------



## Derulu (1. März 2012)

mmonsta schrieb:


> nur was mich an der vielfalt im allg stört es gibt immer noch etliche wow fluff news ala transmogridingsda, petbattle und der ganze lore kack da fehlt mir das verständnis....generiert das soviele klicks?



Korrekt...es generiert so viele Klicks


----------



## Kronis (1. März 2012)

Bei RIFT findet gerade ein tolles Event statt und auf Buffed wird es mit keinem Wort erwähnt :-(


----------



## Derulu (1. März 2012)

Kronis schrieb:


> Bei RIFT findet gerade ein tolles Event statt und auf Buffed wird es mit keinem Wort erwähnt :-(



Naja, bisher nur

http://www.buffed.de...aehlten-865828/

Aja und:

http://www.buffed.de/Rift-PC-231664/News/Rift-Hotfix-6-Patch-Notes-zum-Hotfix-zu-Update-17-in-deutscher-Fassung-870561/


----------



## Enrico300 (1. März 2012)

Oberflächliche Berichterstattung, man seit ihr Schlaftabletten, es gibt neue Mounts, Masken, Pets und und.


----------



## Locopoco (1. März 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Naja, bisher nur
> 
> http://www.buffed.de...aehlten-865828/
> 
> ...



Zugegeben die heutige Nachricht hat ja noch gehalt. aber der erste Link, sagt nichts über das Event aus, vielleicht weil sie noch vor dessen Start verfasst wurde?
Ernsthaft, das waren nicht wirklich Beiträge zur Ehrenrettung von Buffed.


----------



## Thestixxxx (1. März 2012)

Lari schrieb:


> Das momentane Event ist nicht nach Schema F und hat 6 Phasen. Momentan gibts Mini-Spiele in Sanctum und man baut vor der Stadt die Festwagen für den Umzug.
> Dazu spawnen Random Pinatas, die man kaputtschlagen kann für die Event-Währung und eventuell sind noch Drops anderer Events drin.
> 
> Also ne Stixxx, nicht Schema F  Muss dich da leider wieder enttäuschen



Das war ja auch alles in Rift noch nie da. ^^

Wie hiessen damal die Grünschuppedinger die überall in der Pampa rumstanden und auf denen man stumpfsinnig stundenlang rumkloppen musste bzw. konnte.


----------



## Lari (1. März 2012)

Du musst garnichts, du kannst. Es ist Fluff für nebenher. Und diesmal bisher ohne Risse farmen und dergleichen. Und es ist bisher ja nur Phase 1 von 6, wobei am Ende ein neuer, großer 20 Mann Raid eröffnet wird.
Was alles kommt weiß ich noch nicht. Aber ich erinnere mich an die Aussage, dass dieses Event eben genau nicht wie die anderen ist.

Was schwebt dir denn so vor? Was sollte ein ingame Event deiner Meinung nach bieten?


----------



## Lopuslavite (1. März 2012)

Also mal Ehrlich !

Es gab jetzt die 2 Berichte von Rift !Und habt ihr es mit bekommen? Diese Themen waren anscheind für die Comm nicht interessant,was man an den klicks sehen kann !

Und das, obwohl dieses Thema hier schon vor den Berichten angefangen hat!

Das Zeigt mir eigetlich nur, das es zwar anscheind einige Leute gibt die es Lesen aber die Mehrheit eigentlich nicht wirklich Interesse an diesen Themen hat !

@ Stixxxx glaube du meinst diese komischen Eier wo man diese Drachenmarken oder was das war bekommen hatte




Also lasst doch die Buffis endlich mal in ruhe !

Was hier teilweise böswillige sachen geschrieben werden, da sollte buffed eher mal was tun.


----------



## Thestixxxx (1. März 2012)

Lari schrieb:


> Du musst garnichts, du kannst. Es ist Fluff für nebenher. Und diesmal bisher ohne Risse farmen und dergleichen. Und es ist bisher ja nur Phase 1 von 6, wobei am Ende ein neuer, großer 20 Mann Raid eröffnet wird.
> Was alles kommt weiß ich noch nicht. Aber ich erinnere mich an die Aussage, dass dieses Event eben genau nicht wie die anderen ist.
> 
> Was schwebt dir denn so vor? Was sollte ein ingame Event deiner Meinung nach bieten?



Wenn ich Zeit hab guck ich die Tage mal wieder rein vieleicht ist Trion ja doch lernfähig.



Lopuslavite schrieb:


> Also lasst doch die Buffis endlich mal in ruhe !
> 
> Was hier teilweise böswillige sachen geschrieben werden, da sollte buffed eher mal was tun.



Soweit ich es mitbekommen habe war die Kritik noch o.k. auch wenn die Faktenlage natürlich völlig ignoriert wird.

Kritik einfach abzuwürgen ist auch keine Lösung !


----------



## Thestixxxx (1. März 2012)

Thestixxxx schrieb:


> Wenn ich Zeit hab guck ich die Tage mal wieder rein vieleicht ist Trion ja doch lernfähig.



Habs mir heute mal angeschaut.

Minispiele der wirklich stupidesten art (hüpfe 50x auf der Stelle rum) + bezahle 3 Monate deinen Account damit du alles bekommst.

In der Pampa Blümchen sammeln ist da echt noch das Highlight.

Das hatten wir wirklich noch nicht.


----------



## Micro_Cuts (1. März 2012)

Thestixxxx schrieb:


> Habs mir heute mal angeschaut.
> 
> Minispiele der wirklich stupidesten art (hüpfe 50x auf der Stelle rum) + bezahle 3 Monate deinen Account damit du alles bekommst.
> 
> ...



das sehe ich anders.

ich finde das aktuelle event toll. es ist lustig macht spass und gibt coole fun items.

keiner zwingt dich an dem event teilzunehmen wenn es dir nicht gefällt 

es ist immer wieder lustig. erst jammern alle es gibt nichts zu tun, dann gibt es einen entwickler der regelm. events einbaut und die leute jammern immer noch ...


----------



## Lopuslavite (1. März 2012)

Vieleicht liegt es daran weil es letztendlich doch immer die gleichen Sachen sind bei den Events !Und nicht jeder ist scharf auf Fun Items


----------



## Micro_Cuts (1. März 2012)

Lopuslavite schrieb:


> Vieleicht liegt es daran weil es letztendlich doch immer die gleichen Sachen sind bei den Events !Und nicht jeder ist scharf auf Fun Items



wie gesagt niemand muss das machen.

aber viele machen die event Qs, also muss es wohl leute geben die das gut finden.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (2. März 2012)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> wie gesagt niemand muss das machen.
> 
> aber viele machen die event Qs, also muss es wohl leute geben die das gut finden.


Der Grund is ja wohl ,daß man sich am Anfang des Spiels vorgenommen hat sowas wie jedes Haust- oder Reittier mitzunehemn. Jetzt artet das aber wie in nahezu allen MMOs in 24/7-Arbeit und das übers Jahr nahezu ohne Pause aus ...

und ja, das is in jedem MMO die Gleiche Soße


----------



## Brüderchen Rattentod (2. März 2012)

Lopuslavite schrieb:


> Vieleicht liegt es daran weil es letztendlich doch immer die gleichen Sachen sind bei den Events !Und nicht jeder ist scharf auf Fun Items



Naja nicht wirklich, haben sich bereits mehrere HH Gänger über den Wasseresifokus gefreut, da sie zu dem Zeitpunkt Rift noch gar nicht spielten der nun nochmal verfügbar ist.
Und zu guter letzt gibts nen neuen 20er.
Na gut 6 Seiten einer printausgabe kann man natürlich auch mit mutmaßungen füllen welche haustiere, irgendwann im herbst gegeneinander Kämpfen KÖNNTEN.


----------



## corpescrust (3. März 2012)

Thestixxxx schrieb:


> Habs mir heute mal angeschaut.
> 
> Minispiele der wirklich stupidesten art (hüpfe 50x auf der Stelle rum) + bezahle 3 Monate deinen Account damit du alles bekommst.
> 
> ...



Was hast du erwartet ?

Das du komplizierte Gleichungen lösen musst ?
Das ganze soll ein Volksfest dar stellen und so ein kleines Häppchen für zwischen durch sein.

Wenn du fleißig Luftballons zertrampelst und ein wenig an anderen Dingen teil nimmst . 
 Dann bekommst zum Schluss ein Luftballon oder Mount oder sonst was.
Wenn nicht, dann eben nicht.


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (3. März 2012)

Ich finde es ist nicht unterrepäsentiert. Für die Anzahl der Spieler die sich für Rift interessieren reicht es doch eigentlich. Auch ist die Com von Rift nicht sonderlich aktiv. Ein Blick ins Rift Forum genügt und man sieht, dass kaum was geschrieben wird und wie alt Beiträge auf den ersten Seiten schon sind. Rift ist halt ein nettes Spiel, aber begeistert wenig Spieler.


----------



## Belymbor (3. März 2012)

> Na gut 6 Seiten einer printausgabe kann man natürlich auch mit mutmaßungen füllen welche haustiere, irgendwann im herbst gegeneinander Kämpfen KÖNNTEN



Genau DAS ist mir auch sauer aufgestoßen, genau so wie der zig Seiten lange Datacronguide der in einem Magazin meiner Meinung nach nix verloren hat.
Fpguides ok aber sowas...
War sowieso enttäuscht von dem Heft diesmal und das bestimmt nicht wegen des Preises:p, das würde allerdings den Topicrahmen sprengen.

Zum Thema Rift, ich habs auch vor ner Zeit mal angefangen und es ist bei dem Spiel wie mit jedem anderen, dass man mal mit offenen Augen und vor allem unvoreingenommen rumlaufen sollte und NICHT alles mit Spiel xy vergleicht und es sich damit selber sowieso schon wieder schlechtmacht.
Denn wenn man das immer macht, baucht man NIE wieder ein MMO spielen denn die Stimmung "vom ersten Mal" kommt einfach nicht wieder wenn man das nicht will ....meine Meinung.

Also hängt eure MMO-Zombie Kostüme in den Schrank und freut euch auch mal über Kleinigkeiten, oder ... wechelt das Spiel, ohne es gleich von Anfang an an den Pranger zu stellen um wieder Spaß am Spiel und vor allem den Menschen zu haben!


Mfg Ghaz


----------



## corpescrust (3. März 2012)

xontroulis-rocks schrieb:


> Ich finde es ist nicht unterrepäsentiert. Für die Anzahl der Spieler die sich für Rift interessieren reicht es doch eigentlich. Auch ist die Com von Rift nicht sonderlich aktiv. Ein Blick ins Rift Forum genügt und man sieht, dass kaum was geschrieben wird und wie alt Beiträge auf den ersten Seiten schon sind. Rift ist halt ein nettes Spiel, aber begeistert wenig Spieler.



ja dann gib mal allen aktiven Spielern ein Bier aus !


----------



## Thestixxxx (3. März 2012)

corpescrust schrieb:


> ja dann gib mal allen aktiven Spielern ein Bier aus !




Hat das jetzt einen Sinn ? 

30 000 Bier sprengen den finanziellen Rahmen jedes normalen Menschen.

Aber Buffed hatt schon Probleme mit der WoW Zeitung Geld zu verdienen und da stehen beim nächsten Addon wieder 12 Mille auf der Matte.


----------



## Thestixxxx (3. März 2012)

Belymbor schrieb:


> Zum Thema Rift, ich habs auch vor ner Zeit mal angefangen und es ist bei dem Spiel wie mit jedem anderen, dass man mal mit offenen Augen und vor allem unvoreingenommen rumlaufen sollte und NICHT alles mit Spiel xy vergleicht und es sich damit selber sowieso schon wieder schlechtmacht.
> Denn wenn man das immer macht, baucht man NIE wieder ein MMO spielen denn die Stimmung "vom ersten Mal" kommt einfach nicht wieder wenn man das nicht will ....meine Meinung.
> 
> Also hängt eure MMO-Zombie Kostüme in den Schrank und freut euch auch mal über Kleinigkeiten, oder ... wechelt das Spiel, ohne es gleich von Anfang an an den Pranger zu stellen um wieder Spaß am Spiel und vor allem den Menschen zu haben!
> ...



Die typische alte Leier Rift ist natürlich das Hammergame aller Zeiten aber ich spiele es nicht mehr.....

Natürlich vergleicht man alles in Rift mit Spiel xy aber wenn in Rift alles besser ist wird man da auch bleiben.

Und ich hab das MMO Orginal wieder aus dem Schrank geholt den seit ich die schlechte Kopie gespielt habe macht es wieder richtig Fun.


----------



## Belymbor (3. März 2012)

> Und ich hab das MMO Orginal wieder aus dem Schrank geholt den seit ich die schlechte Kopie gespielt habe macht es wieder richtig Fun.



Und das ist doch die Hauptsache!


----------



## Hugenotte (3. März 2012)

Is euch mal was aufgefallen? Dieses Thema beantwortet sich selbst^^ Seit vielen Tagen ist das hier soziemlich das einzige RIFT Thema im Forenticker, hat aber erst 7 Seiten. Ergo gibt es wohl schlichtweg nix nennenswertes was man über RIFT berichten könnte, sonst würden dafür ja aktuelle Themen im Ticker sein


----------



## Thestixxxx (3. März 2012)

Hugenotte schrieb:


> Is euch mal was aufgefallen? Dieses Thema beantwortet sich selbst^^ Seit vielen Tagen ist das hier soziemlich das einzige RIFT Thema im Forenticker, hat aber erst 7 Seiten. Ergo gibt es wohl schlichtweg nix nennenswertes was man über RIFT berichten könnte, sonst würden dafür ja aktuelle Themen im Ticker sein



Ebend das ist es ja es wird immer gemeckert aber nix getan.


----------



## Kronis (4. März 2012)

Thestixxxx schrieb:


> Die typische alte Leier Rift ist natürlich das Hammergame aller Zeiten aber ich spiele es nicht mehr.....
> 
> Natürlich vergleicht man alles in Rift mit Spiel xy aber wenn in Rift alles besser ist wird man da auch bleiben.
> 
> Und ich hab das MMO Orginal wieder aus dem Schrank geholt den seit ich die schlechte Kopie gespielt habe macht es wieder richtig Fun.




Du spielst Ultima Online ?


----------



## Dreviak (5. März 2012)

Kronis schrieb:


> Du spielst Ultima Online ?



Ich denke damit ist er erstmal ruhig gestellt  Danke für diese geniale Frage.


----------



## Thestixxxx (5. März 2012)

Dreviak schrieb:


> Ich denke damit ist er erstmal ruhig gestellt  Danke für diese geniale Frage.



Ach Leute ein MMO das mal 12 Mio Leute gleichzeitig gespielt haben (und warscheinlich im Herbst auch erstmal wieder Spielen werden) das immer noch 10 x mehr Abonennten hat als alle anderen westlichen MMO,s zusammen ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Wiso sollte mich sowas da anfechten ?


----------



## Lari (5. März 2012)

Worin unterscheiden sich eigentlich die WoW-Events von den Rift-Events? Ist doch auch nur Fluff und jedes Jahr das gleiche. Und wieso sind sie in Rift schlecht, während sie in WoW scheinbar so gut sind, dass du es als das beste MMO ansiehst?
Würde mich echt interessieren, worin für dich der entscheidende Unterschied liegt.


----------



## Thestixxxx (5. März 2012)

Lari schrieb:


> Worin unterscheiden sich eigentlich die WoW-Events von den Rift-Events? Ist doch auch nur Fluff und jedes Jahr das gleiche. Und wieso sind sie in Rift schlecht, während sie in WoW scheinbar so gut sind, dass du es als das beste MMO ansiehst?
> Würde mich echt interessieren, worin für dich der entscheidende Unterschied liegt.



In Rift wird immer das selbe Script verwendet mach ne Daily in Sanctum 2 in der Pampa meist 08/15 Dailys was aber für sich genommen noch nicht verwerflich ist.

Dann schliesse noch ein paar Risse von der Sorte X oder töte ein paar Kreatuen daraus oder sammel was von denen wie auch immer.

Dafür gibt es immer Haustier, Pet, Kostüme, Waffenverzauberung, Spielervz.

Natürlich gibts immer geringe abweichungen aber der Schnittbogen ist immer der selbe.

Natürlich gibts in WoW auch bestimmte MMO typische Routinen aber jedes Event hat seinen eigenen typischen Charakter von Ostereier sammeln über die stimmige Halloweengeschichte bis zu Geschenkeauspacken und Weihnachten retten, man kann die Events auch nicht einfach so ändern ohne ne Menge Spieler zu verägern.
Ausserdem kommt Blizz doch immer noch mal mit nem Gimick. Die schwierigkeit bei den Events ist es halt alle Spieler im Auge zu behalten.
Mal davon ab das es imho ein Megafail ist nach dem Aschermittwoch noch Karneval zu feiern, sicher kann man darüber aus Rollenspielgründen hinwegsehen aber auch das ist für mich typisch Rift.


----------



## Lari (5. März 2012)

Dir ist aber schon klar, dass der Karneval der Auserwählten rein garnichts mit dem deutschen Karneval zu tun hat?


----------



## Schakar (5. März 2012)

Und in Rift sind alle Christen...


----------



## Quentaros (5. März 2012)

Thestixxxx schrieb:


> Ach Leute ein MMO das mal 12 Mio Leute gleichzeitig gespielt haben (und warscheinlich im Herbst auch erstmal wieder Spielen werden) das immer noch 10 x mehr Abonennten hat als alle anderen westlichen MMO,s zusammen ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Wiso sollte mich sowas da anfechten ?



Echt, hatte Ultimate Online 12 Mio Spieler????


"Natürlich gibts in WoW auch bestimmte MMO typische Routinen aber jedes Event hat seinen eigenen typischen Charakter von Ostereier sammeln über die stimmige Halloweengeschichte bis zu Geschenkeauspacken und Weihnachten retten, man kann die Events auch nicht einfach so ändern ohne ne Menge Spieler zu verägern."

Rift ist grade erst ein Jahr alt und man sollte erst abwarten wie es in 5 Jahren aussieht, erst dann kann man eher Vergleiche ziehen, also abwarten und Tüte drehen.


----------



## Quentaros (5. März 2012)

Schakar schrieb:


> Und in Rift sind alle Christen...



Falsch, das sind nur die Wächter


----------



## Zerasata (19. April 2012)

Hugenotte schrieb:


> Is euch mal was aufgefallen? Dieses Thema beantwortet sich selbst^^ Seit vielen Tagen ist das hier soziemlich das einzige RIFT Thema im Forenticker, hat aber erst 7 Seiten. Ergo gibt es wohl schlichtweg nix nennenswertes was man über RIFT berichten könnte, sonst würden dafür ja aktuelle Themen im Ticker sein




Selbst wenn etwas nennenswertes passiert - auf Buffed findet man keine News dazu. 1.8 ist live - buffed berichtet nicht. 
Da wird dann doch lieber der Patch 1.2 von dem Star Wars Hörspiel mit Mistgrafik durchgekaut...echt schwach.


----------



## kaepteniglo (19. April 2012)

Ja, es ist schon sehr schlecht, dass buffed es innerhalb von 5h nicht schafft über den Patch 1.8 zu berichten.....

Der ist heute früh 4:45 live gegangen, so steht es zumindest im Rift-Forum.


----------



## floppydrive (19. April 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ja, es ist schon sehr schlecht, dass buffed es innerhalb von 5h nicht schafft über den Patch 1.8 zu berichten.....
> 
> Der ist heute früh 4:45 live gegangen, so steht es zumindest im Rift-Forum.



Oh bitte bei WoW ist nach 30 Minuten die erste News raus wenn es irgendwas neues gibt und das auch wenn nur Kungen gehustet hat.


----------



## Kronis (19. April 2012)

Dabei ist 1.8 der Hammer !


----------



## Shamaniko (20. April 2012)

Ich würde mich auch freuen wenn mehr über 1.8 berichtet wird, da der Patch wirklich enorm gut ist (meiner Meinung nach ^^)
Jedoch gibt es doch diverse andere Seiten die ausführlicher und schneller über Rift berichten.. man muss einfach ma google anschmeißen.

Also nich hier rumheulen, und vleicht auch ma ausherhalb vom buffed die infos hohlen.


----------



## Mayestic (20. April 2012)

Es wurde doch über 1.8 berichtet, es interessiert nur niemanden.

Am 19.04.2012 um 10:52 Uhr ging der Bericht ans Netz. Skandalös. Ganze 6 Stunden nach Release des Patches. Das ist aber man wirklich mies, böses Buffed-Team. 
Seitdem wurde der Artikel 1625 mal aufgerufen was nicht grade dafür spricht das ihn viele interessiert. Mit aktuell 432 Grad auch nicht grade hoch frequentiert.

http://www.buffed.de/Rift-PC-231664/News/Rift-Patch-18-Hoellendaemmerung-auf-die-Server-aufgespielt-finale-Patch-Notes-veroeffentlicht-878717/2/

Wenn ich mir grade die Aufrufe so anschaue steht es hier auf Buffed für Rift nicht sonderlich gut. Selbst Tera, Steam und Spaß zu später Stunde interessiert mehr Leser als Rift. 
Vielleicht ist die Zeit von Rift einfach vorbei das es sich lohnen würde damit ganze Seiten an News zu füllen. 
Andererseits, selbst ist der Mann / die Frau. Bewerbt euch doch als freischaffende Redakteure für Rift bei Buffed und nehmt es selbst in die Hand wenn es euch die Mühe wert ist. 

Wenn nicht dann benutzt eben andere Portale um euch schneller, besser, schöner, unbefangener usw usw über Rift zu informieren.


----------



## Derulu (27. April 2012)

Mayestic schrieb:


> Andererseits, selbst ist der Mann / die Frau. Bewerbt euch doch als freischaffende Redakteure für Rift bei Buffed und nehmt es selbst in die Hand wenn es euch die Mühe wert ist.
> 
> Wenn nicht dann benutzt eben andere Portale um euch schneller, besser, schöner, unbefangener usw usw über Rift zu informieren.



Außerdem hat buffed eine Funktion, die sich "Leser-News" nennt, bei der jeder das einreichen kann, was er für wichtig empfindet und wenn es gut und interessant ist, wird es in der Regel auch veröffentlicht und zwar genauso wie die "professionellen Beiträge", vll. schreibt ja jemand...

http://www.buffed.de...PC-231664/News/ 	(rechts oben, unterhalb des Amazon Warenkorbs "Lesertest schreiben" aklicken, und dann im folgenden Fenster den Artikel Typ auf "News" ändern)

....nutzt nur keiner...


----------

